# HEAVY 24 - 2010 am 19.+20.06.2010



## AleIC (12. August 2009)

Nach dem Premierenjahr 2007 mit 370 Startern und den erfolgreichen 2. und 3. Veranstaltungen in den Jahren 2008 und 2009, geht das "HEAVY24" am 19.-20. Juni 2010 in seine vierte Runde. 

Das HEAVY24 konnte sich im Jahr 2009 mit 184 Teams und 705 Startern neben München und Duisburg als eines der großen 24-Stunden-Rennen in Deutschland mit internationalem Starterfeld etablieren. Gemeinsam fuhren alle Starter 9.388 Runden mit 82.614,4 Kilometern und 1.164,11 Höhenkilometern  somit wurde die Erde mehr als 2 mal komplett umrundet und die Teilnehmer wären 13 mal auf den Mount Everest geradelt. 
Zugleich ist Chemnitz als erstes Rennen dieser Art in den neuen Bundesländern fester Bestandteil fast aller wichtigen Rennkalender geworden. 

Die seit 2009 neue Streckenführung mit einer Rundenlänge von 8,67 Kilometern und 124 Höhenmetern bietet Hobby-Fahrern und ambitionierten Piloten gleichermaßen eine ordentliche Herausforderung. Die neuen Streckenabschnitte fordern von den Teilnehmern fahrerisches Geschick und machen deutlich, dass es sich bei diesem Rennen um ein Mountainbike-Rennen handelt.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Jahr das erste mal an einem 24h Rennen teilnehmen. Die Wahl meines Teams ist auf das Rennen in Chemnitz gefallen. 
Ein wichtiger Punkt war auf jeden Fall, dass Chemnitz wohl kein Tempo- Feldweg Gebolze ist.
Ich freue mich schon auf die hoffentlich schönen und schwierigen fahrtechnischen Passagen. Wie hoch ist in etwa der Singletrailanteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. Januar 2010)

Da habt Ihr Euch aber wirklich richtig entschieden! Chemnitz ist verglichen mit Strecken wie Duisburg/München eine echte Mountainbike Strecke für ein solches Event! Waren schon 2x dort und ich werde auch in 2010 wieder vor Ort sein! 

Schaut Euch doch schon mal das Streckenvideo an, dann bekommst du schonmal einen Eindruck von der Strecke.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Januar 2010)

danke für den tipp!!!
Die auf dem video zu sehende strecke sieht ja schon mal nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## sven1975 (14. Januar 2010)

Bisalang haben wir auch echt nur positives über Chemnitz gehört...und da wir für 2010 einen neuen 24h Event Ort suchten viel es uns nicht schwer Chemnitz zu wählen...

wie sieht es denn in Sachen Organisation vor Ort aus,habe gehört es gab im letzten Jahr ein wenig Probleme mit der Stromversorgung???


----------



## s_works1 (16. Januar 2010)

I want to get some infos in english about 24h -2010


----------



## Aitschie (16. Januar 2010)

s_works1 schrieb:


> I want to get some infos in english about 24h -2010



Which infos do you need? A more specific request alliviates answers...



			
				domme02 schrieb:
			
		

> wohl kein Tempo- Feldweg Gebolze ist.



Stimmt nicht soo ganz. Die lange Gerade vom Start weg bis zum ersten Trail ist lang, gerade und es geht ständig runter-rauf-runter-rauf. Da ist Windschatten echt was wert.... Die zweite Rundenhälfte ist dafür aber umso genialer!!!


----------



## s_works1 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi!

I think that all regulations I need. I have wrote an e-mail to the _Organizer, but I didn't get an answer.


A _*specialiy*_ I need;

_*1. Terms of participation
2. The time of paying, the entry fee
3.  Race packages
4. Divisions

This is my e-mail:
[email protected]

Thanks! *


----------



## Sabo.g (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich hätte nicht wenig Lust in Chemnitz mitzufahren. Suche daher noch Unentschlossene die mit mir ein Team bilden, oder aber bestehende Teams die noch einen Fahrer benötigen. Meldet euch bitte einfach.


MFG Sabo


----------



## Mishima (3. Februar 2010)

@S-Works

Hello there,

On the LUPINE website in the Rubrik kaufen/verkaufen, Side 3 is an man from Poland. He made 24 Hours Races and he is very tuff in Sport, I mean.

I think he will give you answers in your Language at all questions.

his Name is:
Piotr

See you then at the 24 H Startlane,

Greeds, 
Mishima


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2010)

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal beim Heavy dabei.
Freue mich schon riesig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (16. Februar 2010)

na dann halt so... bringt auch Spaß


----------



## AleIC (18. Februar 2010)

Neuer Newsletter vom 17.02.2010

Liebe Starter der vergangen Jahre, Radfahrer, Freunde und Besucher.

Der Winter hat uns alle fest im Griff und legt das VeranstaltungsgelÃ¤nde und die Strecke unter einen dicken Eispanzer! Wo sonst Biker Ihre Trainingsrunden drehen finden sich aktuell nur die Loipen der Wintersportler. 

Wir befinden uns mitten in der Planungsphase und sind mit einigen neuen Unternehmen und vielen Partnern der vergangenen Jahre im GesprÃ¤ch um die Veranstaltung weiter auszubauen.
Mit Radio Chemnitz konnte ein starker Medienpartner gewonnen werden. Auf der HauptbÃ¼hne wird von der âRadio Chemnitz Hitboxâ aus das musikalische Programm gestaltet und es wird am Samstag LIVE auf Radio Chemnitz vom VeranstaltungsgelÃ¤nde gesendet werden.

Am Freitagabend werden wir das diesjÃ¤hrige âHeavy 24â mit der âRadio Chemnitz Freitag Nachtâ mit einer groÃen ErÃ¶ffnungsparty starten. Hierzu sind alle Fahrer, Betreuer und natÃ¼rlich auch alle Chemnitzer herzlich eingeladen!

Als weiteres Highlight konnten wir den âHigh-Jump-Contestâ mit Zuschauermagnet Marco HÃ¶sel fÃ¼r das âHeavy 24â begeistern. Somit kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch am Samstag auf dem VeranstaltungsgelÃ¤nde Ã¼ber einige faszinierende Trail-Disziplinen freuen.


Alle InfoÂ´s zur Veranstaltung erhaltet Ihr wie im vergangen Jahr per Newsletter! 

*Meldet Euch und Eure Teampartner auf unserer Homepage fÃ¼r den Newsletter an und seit ab sofort immer auf dem neuesten Stand!!!*

Wir arbeiten wieder mit aller Kraft an der Organisation der Veranstaltung und nehmen Eure Hinweise und Tipps gerne  unter: [email protected] entgegen.


Mit sportlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Euer Heavy 24 â Team


----------



## Urhase (27. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte dieses Jahr am Heavy 24 mit teilnehmen und habe gehört das die Beleuchtung der Strecke bei Nacht nicht so toll sein soll. Kann mir jemand sagen wie gut man sich mit Licht ausrüsten sollte?


----------



## LH_DJ (27. März 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen 24h-Rennen handelt es sich hier um eine MTB-Strecke, großteils durch pechschwarzen Wald und Singletrails. Ich nehm das beste Licht was ich habe.

Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## Iselz (27. März 2010)

joa, das macht die ganze sache ja auch erst spannend... nachts ists halt dunkel
wäre langweilig wenn es komplett ausgeleuchtet wäre...


----------



## Urhase (27. März 2010)

Danke für die Info, da weiß man wenigstens was einen erwartet. Wird bestimmt ganz lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (27. März 2010)

Vielleicht kann  Dich das hier ja erhellen.


----------



## LeosPapa (30. März 2010)

richtig hell wirds damit! Ist echt der Hammer! Ist aber ohne Stvo-Zulassung, Stecklampen sind aber regulär eh ne erlaubt.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149


----------



## Sabo.g (30. März 2010)

Dem kann ich beipflichten. Sehr geile Lampe und super Preis dafür.

Mfg Sabo


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (1. April 2010)

Suche für dieses Jahr bei Heavy 24 noch Startplatz in 8'er oder max. 4'er Team. Wem also noch Fahrer fehlen - ich wäre dabei.


----------



## AleIC (6. April 2010)

Schaut mal:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnbssV_SlxM"]YouTube- heavy 24 MTB Rennen[/nomedia]

ein sehr geiles Video vom Rennen im letzten Jahr!!!

p.s. nur noch 78 Tage


----------



## Urhase (6. April 2010)

Na hoffentlich kommst du nicht zu spät zum Start, es sind nur noch 73 Tage


----------



## zeitweiser (7. April 2010)

AleIC schrieb:


> Schaut mal:
> 
> YouTube- heavy 24 MTB Rennen
> 
> ...



Macht gleich richtig Lust


----------



## Lepweb (19. April 2010)

Laut Streckenplan ist ja das eine Teilstück wieder dazu gekommen, dass letztes Jahr wegen Unpassierbarkeit kurz vor dem Rennen wieder entfernt wurde. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## LeosPapa (20. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung! Wär aber gut zu wissen. -zwecks Training!
Allerdings ist dieses Stück bei Regen ja wieder unpassierbar. Es sei denn, die präparieren ein bissl!
Haben letzte Woche Montag mal ne Runde auf der Strecke gedreht. Da es ja vorher 3 Tage geregnet hatte, war es wirklich ne absolute sauerei (danach gings glei zum kärchern an de Tanke)!

LG


----------



## Mike Rosoft (21. April 2010)

Wir sind *3* ambitionierte *Biker* mit sehr guter Beleuchtung und "24h Rennerfahrung" und *suchen* für dieses Jahr beim Heavy 24 noch 3 Startplätze in einem *8'er Team*. Wem also noch Fahrer fehlen - wir wären wieder dabei. 
Bei Interesse reicht eine kurze e-mail an: [email protected] 
Viele Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuota-chemnitz (23. April 2010)

*Frauensuche für 8er-Frauenteam*

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen für unser 8er Frauenteam noch weibliche Mtberinnen. Anforderungen: Ihr solltet schon mal MTB gefahren sein und das Rad sollte das Rennen überleben. Primär zählt " dabei sein ist alles ". Bei Interesse wendet euch bitte an [email protected] , wir nehmen dann ganz zügig Kontakt auf.


----------



## kuota-chemnitz (23. April 2010)

*Frauen gesucht für 8er-Frauenteam*

*Wer lust hat bitte mal bei uns melden, wir nehmen dann Kontakt auf. Ihr müsst keine Profis sein, "dabei sein zählt".  [email protected]*


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2010)

sucht jemand noch einen Fahrer ?


----------



## Aitschie (11. Mai 2010)

Wer morgen mitfährt möge dochmal bitte was über die neuen Abschnitte schreiben. Ists nur der Abschnitt am Wildgehege bevors zum Stausee runtergeht oder gibts noch weitere neue Teilstücke? 

Danke und viel Spaß im Schlamm!


----------



## kreuziger (16. Mai 2010)

gibt es denn schon feste termine an denen die strecke zusammen abgefahren werden kann?
kenne bis jetzt nur die 2009er strecke und wenn neue abschnitte dazugekommen sein sollten würden wir/ich die gerne in die eine oder andere trainingsrunde mit einbauen.

gruß thomas


----------



## Urhase (16. Mai 2010)

So weit ich weiß sind noch 2 Treffen am 26 Mai und 9 Juni, oben am Weg beim Eingang Stauseeparkplatz, jeweils 18 Uhr Teff und 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt!


----------



## Urhase (16. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wer morgen mitfährt möge dochmal bitte was über die neuen Abschnitte schreiben. Ists nur der Abschnitt am Wildgehege bevors zum Stausee runtergeht oder gibts noch weitere neue Teilstücke?
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß im Schlamm!
> 
> ...


----------



## sirandy5 (16. Mai 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte nicht wenig Lust in Chemnitz mitzufahren. Suche daher noch Unentschlossene die mit mir ein Team bilden, oder aber bestehende Teams die noch einen Fahrer benötigen. Meldet euch bitte einfach.
> 
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hallo Sabo, hast du nun schon ein Team zusammen? Wir sind zwei bzw. drei die aus einem 8er Team noch übrig sind (der Rest hat abgesagt). Wenn du Lust hast, meld dich mal bitte unter: [email protected]

Sportsgruß Andreas


----------



## sirandy5 (16. Mai 2010)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> sucht jemand noch einen Fahrer ?


 
Ja, wir suchen noch jemanden, wollte gern zwar ein 8er Team an den start bringen, aber durch viele Absagen haben wir nun zu tun ein Vierer zu bekommen. Falls Interesse besteht, bitte mal mir schreiben auf: [email protected]

Sportsgruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2010)

habe dir mal eine mail geschrieben


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (17. Mai 2010)

Einzelkämpfer schrieb:


> Suche für dieses Jahr bei Heavy 24 noch Startplatz in 8'er oder max. 4'er Team. Wem also noch Fahrer fehlen - ich wäre dabei.



Suche immer noch einen Startplatz


----------



## sirandy5 (17. Mai 2010)

Einzelkämpfer schrieb:


> Suche immer noch einen Startplatz



Hallo Einzelkämpfer, meld dich mal bei mir, wir sind noch nicht komplett: [email protected]

Bis dann, Andreas


----------



## Bike_Atze (17. Mai 2010)

*Wir suchen für unser 8er-Mixed-Team noch 1-2 Frauen!*


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Mai 2010)

Urhase schrieb:


> Aitschie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer morgen mitfährt möge dochmal bitte was über die neuen Abschnitte schreiben. Ists nur der Abschnitt am Wildgehege bevors zum Stausee runtergeht oder gibts noch weitere neue Teilstücke?
> ...


----------



## AleIC (21. Mai 2010)

*Nächste Streckenbefahrung: 26. Mai, Treffen 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Stausee - Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr!!!*

lt. Streckenbefahrung vom 12.05. ist das geplante Stück vom Vorjahr (tiefe Schlammlöcher und große Steine) NICHT dabei! 
Einzige Änderung ist der Zuweg am Wildgatter - die scharfe Rechtskurve ist aber entschärft -weil freigeschnitten! Da passen jetzt 4 Räder nebeneinander um´s Eck! Letzten Sonntag habe ich beim Training (wie schon im Vorjahr) ein Paar mit kleinen Hund beim "Strecke machen" getroffen - Wurzeln raus, Äste runter...

Bis in 29 Tagen - dann gehts endlich los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droessirider (23. Mai 2010)

AleIC schrieb:


> *Nächste Streckenbefahrung: 26. Mai, Treffen 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Stausee - Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr!!!*
> 
> lt. Streckenbefahrung vom 12.05. ist das geplante Stück vom Vorjahr (tiefe Schlammlöcher und große Steine) NICHT dabei!
> Einzige Änderung ist der Zuweg am Wildgatter - die scharfe Rechtskurve ist aber entschärft -weil freigeschnitten! Da passen jetzt 4 Räder nebeneinander um´s Eck! Letzten Sonntag habe ich beim Training (wie schon im Vorjahr) ein Paar mit kleinen Hund beim "Strecke machen" getroffen - Wurzeln raus, Äste runter...



kann mal jemand beschreiben wo es denn jetzt eigentlich bei der streckenänderung lang geht ich kappiere es immer noch nicht


----------



## AleIC (24. Mai 2010)

droessirider schrieb:


> kann mal jemand beschreiben wo es denn jetzt eigentlich bei der streckenänderung lang geht ich kappiere es immer noch nicht



Also: der Abschnitt bei dem wir neben dem Asphalt auf den Eingang mit Kasse des Wildgatters zugefahren sind und ca. 5 Meter vorher nach rechts in den Wald abgebogen sind um direkt am Zaun vom Wildgatter entlang zu fahren - hier aber nicht mehr bis zum Wildgattter sondern ca. bei der Hälfte bereits nach rechts! - Dann triffst Du den alten Weg kurz vor dem sehr verblockten Abschnitt! 
Wenn Du in Rabenstein fährst kannst Du die neue Einfahrt anhand der Spuren leicht finden! Verstanden? ->Ansonsten ist am 26. Mai die nächste Streckenbefahrung! Treffen 18:00 am Stauseeparkplatz, Abfahrt wie immer 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## racing_basti (24. Mai 2010)

AleIC schrieb:


> *ein Paar mit kleinen Hund beim "Strecke machen" getroffen - Wurzeln raus, Äste runter...
> *


*

wieso musste denn ausgerechnet der schönste streckenabschnitt rausgenommen werden? damit sinkt doch der technische anspruch der strecke gegen null. 

und dann scheint wohl auch noch auf dem neuen streckenabschnitt hand angelegt zu werden damits auch ja nicht zu uneben wird... nächstes jahr wird dann pflaster verlegt und übernächstes jahr asphaltiert, oder wie?*


----------



## friedmar (28. Mai 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wieso musste denn ausgerechnet der schönste streckenabschnitt rausgenommen werden? damit sinkt doch der technische anspruch der strecke gegen null.
> 
> und dann scheint wohl auch noch auf dem neuen streckenabschnitt hand angelegt zu werden damits auch ja nicht zu uneben wird... nächstes jahr wird dann pflaster verlegt und übernächstes jahr asphaltiert, oder wie?


 

Kein Stress .. es ist nur das Stueck am Wildgatterzaun rausgenommen .... nicht wirklich ein Verlust an Anspruch ...


----------



## kuota-chemnitz (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das Team-Chemnitz.com sucht noch männliche Starter für ein 8er-Männerteam.

Bei Interesse meldet euch unter e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Jafta (30. Mai 2010)

Suche 4er oder 8er Team zum mitfahren. 
0177 3700150


----------



## Bike_Atze (2. Juni 2010)

Wir suchen noch immer eine Frau/Dame/Mädel für unser 8er-Mixed Team! Organisiert wird von uns alles und es ist auch nicht zwingend erforderlich das "Sie" über Nacht fahren muss wenn sie nicht möchte, das würden wir bei Bedarf übernehmen!


----------



## Anto (10. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht denn die Campingwiese in diesem Jahr aus, Stoppelacker oder Golfplatz?


----------



## Floyd0707 (10. Juni 2010)

also bis jetzt sah sie relativ gut aus


----------



## silv1711 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute. Suchen für unser 4 Team männlich noch einen ambitionierten Fahrer. Bei uns ist einer Aufgrund von Krankheit ausgefallen. Bitte meldet euch schnellstmöglich bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. Juni 2010)

habe einen Einzelstarterplatz aufgrung von Krankheit abzugeben. 
Für das Heavy 24 am Stausee Oberrabenstein am 19./20. Juni abzugeben.
Alles Weitere bitte per PM


----------



## Mishima (15. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit dem Wetter in CH aus - was sagen die Prognosen für das WE?
Was sagt die Strecke?


----------



## Mike Rosoft (15. Juni 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit dem Wetter in CH aus - was sagen die Prognosen für das WE?
> Was sagt die Strecke?


 
Tja Mishima, sagen wir mal so:

für den Samstag, den 19.06.2010 melden die Wetterfrösche:
Morgens
sonnig
10 / 18°C
Niederschlag: 0 % Risiko

Mittags

sehr sonnig17 / 22°C
Niederschlag: 
0 % Risiko

und auch Abends

sonnig 11 / 12°C
Niederschlag: 
0 % Risiko

allerdings nur für ein paar Deutsche

und leider nur für das Wetter in Port Elisabeth (Südafrika).

In CH wird es, sagen wir mal, durchwachsen:kotz:
mit einigen trockenen Abschnitten 
(in überdachtem Gelände und unter Schirmen)  ....

Kopf hoch !

2009 waren die Prognosen ähnlich schlecht und am Ende wurde doch alles wieder gut. Dank einer hervorragender Organisation; der super Stimmung und einer guten Schlechtwetter - Streckenführung. 

Bis zum Freitag, und immer schön aufessen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Juni 2010)

schöne Schlammlöcher sind dabei ....

einfach top


----------



## Mishima (15. Juni 2010)

Muss ja nicht so ein Unwetter geben wie 2007, war schon ganz schön heftig nachts mit dem Sturmregen.

So ein Dusch LKW wie in Finale wäre dann das passende für zwischendurch.

Letztendlich KANN es nicht so viel regnen wie beim ersten Ironhill damals im Osten


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Juni 2010)

es ist aber fürs ganze kommende WE REgen gemeldet


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Juni 2010)

MFG Sabo


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Juni 2010)

yeeaaaH....schlammschlacht...Nobby Nic oder Dirty Dan liegen bereit


----------



## sven1975 (16. Juni 2010)

wie würdet ihr die verpflegung vor ort beschreiben in sachen Fahrer und für mitreisende
in sachen wetter wird man sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mann_mit_hund (16. Juni 2010)

hab zwar auch die nobby nics schon bereit liegen aber warten wirs mal ab...
4 wetterdienste melden 4 unterschiedliche wetterlagen!
s´kommt wie´s kommt (o-ton oma)


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Juni 2010)

also bei uns die örtliche zeitung sagt auch noch sonne....

also kann zur not RR drauf 

zur Verpflegung:

Wir verpflegen uns Größtenteil selbst... Wir haben 2 Grills...Und bringen Sachen wie Nudelsalat usw selbst mit


----------



## Mishima (16. Juni 2010)

Fährst Du Solo oder Team, Betreuer ?

Bei einem 24 Std Rennen verlasse Ich mich ziemlich auf mich selbst. Irgendwann rumlaufen und wegen Essen anstehen nervt, besonders wenn man nachts fährt.
Bei langen Pausen gibt es Pasta wenn möglich, ansonsten alles was schmeckt-jede Kalorie zählt 

Glück ist, wenn es an den Verpflegungen die Dinge gibt, die man sonst auch nimmt (aber wer weiss das schon exakt und klappt das über die ganze Zeit?).

Das ganze sieht natürlich anders aus wenn man mit Team oder Betreuern kommt.

Nachts geht nichts über eine heisse Suppe mit Beilage nach Wahl  (gerade bei Schweinewetter).

Zu trinken stell ich mir einen 6 fach Träger zur Seite, voll mit 2-3 verschiedenen Getränken in 500 - 800 ml an die Strecke.

Alles andere passiert ohne zutun


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. Juni 2010)

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja nun schon bedeutend besser aus


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Juni 2010)

Muss jetzt nur noch so bleiben.
Auto ist gepackt. Morgen gehts los.
CU


----------



## sven1975 (17. Juni 2010)

Na dann wollen wir mal schauen...

das hört sich so an das wir gut geplant haben,da wir betreuer mitnehmen


Würde sagen wir sehen uns dann morgen bzw. samstag vor ort

allen schon einmal viel spaß und erfolg

gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (18. Juni 2010)

sehen uns dann nachher in Chemnitz... allen eine gute und sichere Anreise

MFG Sabo
(Bodymed-Cycle Team)


----------



## Mishima (18. Juni 2010)

Ich komme natürlich wieder später.

Gestern noch schöne Nachtfahrt gemacht - und heute morgen Zahn abgebrochen. 
Anstatt packen war heute morgen Zahnarzt angesagt!!!

Ich und planen 

 Das Wetter nimmt stark ab hier (war heute nacht wärmer als jetzt).

Allen Gute Anreise!!


----------



## Anto (20. Juni 2010)

Moin!
Da wir uns diesmal die Berichterstattung danach ersparen wollen haben wir einen *Liveticker* geschaltet


----------



## Anto (20. Juni 2010)

..


----------



## Mishima (21. Juni 2010)

Schön das das Wetter gehalten hat, auch wenn es nachts etwas kalt war.

Für mich keinen Defekt oder Sturz und KM etwas erhöht (glaube Ich).
Mein Polar hat nachts bei 2 Lampen die km nicht exakt gezählt.

Daher:

@alle

Wer hat denn per Tacho/GPS die Km & Hm pro Runde-oder stimmt die Angabe in der Ausschreibung mit 8,8 km und 125 hm real?

@
Hoffe seid alle gut zuhause angekommen - Gute Genesung an die Verunfallten!




(_Ich bin Satt_)  Rocky Grachiano


----------



## mod31 (21. Juni 2010)

8,8km kann gut sein. ich hatte was um die 8,7 aufm tacho...


----------



## racing_basti (21. Juni 2010)

wir haben gestern beim abbau eine lampe mit helmhalterung (ohne akku) gefunden.

es ist eine sigma mirage evo x. wer sie verloren hat meldet sich bei mir, dann sehen wir wie du wieder zu deinem licht kommst.

und damit nicht jeder behaupten kann es wäre sein: auf der lampe wurde mit wasserfestem stift etwas drauf geschrieben. nur wer sagen kann was da steht bekommt sie auch...

P.S. in der lampe klappert irgendwas, also keine ahnung ob sie noch funktioniert.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (21. Juni 2010)

gibts sonst noch irgendwo fotos außer beim sportograf?


----------



## Floyd0707 (21. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt unsere persönliche Hobby Fotografin hat ca 2.000 Fotos gemacht. Sie sortiert schon fleißig und so. Schickt mir mal eure Nummer per pn und ich schau, was ich finde.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (21. Juni 2010)

pn ist raus...

hoffe ihr hattet genausoviel spaß wie wir!
schnelle gesundung den verletzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (21. Juni 2010)

Super Wochenende mit erstklassigem Rennen.

Wetter      --> Top
Orga         --> Top
Strecke     --> Top
Massagen  --> Top
Ergebnisse --> Top!!! (einfach Hammer was Torsten da abgerissen hat!!!)

Fazit: nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !
         nächstes Jahr neue Betreuer --> wollen selbst an den Start gehen
         einziger *kleiner* Minuspunkt: Stromversorgung war fluktuierend  
         (aber bis zum nächsten Jahr wird das schon )


HINWEIS: Klare "Kommandos" überholender Fahrer: es kann nicht sein das einige rufen: links und damit meinen man solle nun links fahren ! für mich heißt links immernoch, dass er links vorbei fährt! Somit lässt sich das ganze Überholen doch etwas stressfreiher gestallten. 
*
Fotos Fotos Fotos*


... es wurden ja unzählige Fotos geschossen, daher die Bitte an alle die ihre Fotos auf picasa oder ähnlichen Plattformen zur Verfügung stellen, hier einmal die Links dazu zu veröffentlichen... Danke


MFG Sabo
(Bodymed Cycle Team)


----------



## Bike_Atze (21. Juni 2010)

Die Sache mit "links" und "rechts" kann schon leicht irritieren, fast halt jeder anders auf. Darum versuche ich´s immer eindeutig bspw. "links bleiben"

...und nach dem überholen das "Danke" nicht vergessen


----------



## Domme02 (21. Juni 2010)

Man war das ein Wochenende!
Pro: 
-Strecke, wie gemacht für ein 24h Rennen. Mir hat sie super gut gefallen! Die Trails waren super und haben auch nach unzähligen Runden noch Spaß gemacht. Perfekt!
-Verpflegung .Das Zelt in der Wechselzone war jederzeit bestückt und das wirklich mit allem was das Biker-Herz begehrt! Top!
-Die Anlegung des Zeltplatzes, keine Probleme bei der Einweisung des Platzes, nette Organisatoren
-Schrauberservice
-Kosten
-Leuchtstäbe am Streckenrand und in den Kurven


contra:
-sehr laute (eintönige) Musik am Freitag Abend, obwohl niemand bei der Bühne war und fast alle schlafen wollten
-*keine Sanitäter und nur wenige Streckenposten am Streckenrand*
-der Baustrahler im Wurzeltrail war an der Stelle unnötig und blendete nur (vllt. lieber am Wildgehege platzieren wo die Stürze passierten)
-Stromausfall über mehrere Stunden 

Rundum ein super Wochende! Mit unserer Leistung sind wir zufrieden und sind außerdem froh, dass wir von Defekten (nur ein Platten) und Stürzen verschont wurden. (an dieser Stelle gute Besserung an die Verletzten)

Eine zweite Teilnahme ist auf keinen Fall auszuschließen...........*wenn es das nächste mal Sanitäter gibt.*


----------



## Bike_Atze (21. Juni 2010)

Auch mir hat die Veranstaltung dieses Jahr wieder richtig gut gefallen und schon Lust auf nächstes Jahr gemacht...dann vielleicht auch mal wieder mit mehr Ambitionen. Als Starter in einem spaßbetonten Achterteam kann man vieles lockerer sehen da man nicht den großen Rennstress hat.  

Verbesserungspotential besteht nach meiner Meinung bei:

- Stromversorgung (die gleichen Probleme wie im letzten Jahr, ab etwa 11Uhr hatten wir für den Rest der Veranstaltung keinen Strom mehr)
- Sanitäter hab ich dieses Jahr gar keine an der Strecke gesehen (gerade bei dem schweren Sturz am Wildgatter hat es ewig gedauert bis der/die Verunfallte versorgt/abtransportiert wurde)
- Qualität der Nudeln (und vorallem des Käse´s)

Nebensächlich: - Ehrung des Fahrers mit der schnellsten Runde ist unglücklich geraten(bei dieser Wertung dürfte die erste Runde nicht gewertet werden, durch die etwa 500m kürzere und paar Höhenmeter geringere Runde haben eigentlich nur Startfahrer eine Chance auf diesen Preis)


----------



## froufrio (21. Juni 2010)

Grundätzlich möchte ich mich an den postiven Punkten der Veranstaltung beteiligen. Es war gelungen - auch das Wetter habt ihr super hinbekommen 

Nun auch, ich habe ein paar Anmerkungen bitte nicht übel nehmen. Ich schließe mich Bike_Atze an. 

1. Es muss aus meiner Sicht einfach mehr in Sachen Absicherung der Strecke geschehen. Zum Beispiel direkt nach dem ersten Singletrain (vor der Zeitnahme) die Bank und der Baum danach sollten eine Matte erhalten, sowohl Betonbank als auch Baum geben nicht so gut nach. Streckenposten werden irgendwie von Jahr zu Jahr nicht wirklich mehr.
2. Sanitäter waren zu wenige an der Strecke. Ich kann mich an letztes Jahr erinnern wo zumindest an der Hälfte der Strecke ein Krankenwagen stand.
3. Wie schon geschrieben war die Beleuchtung etwas unglücklich. Der erste Strahler an der letzen Abfahrt (kurz nach neuem Teilstück) hat die Fahrer voll geblendet. Als ich das dem dort positionierten Streckenposten im vorbeifahren zurief wurde mir nur ein sinnloser Spruch hinterher gerufen. Immerhin geht es dort ja um Sicherheit. Fahrer blenden hilft da nicht.
5. Strom!!!!! nicht mal als es Tag wurde war der wieder da.
6. Wie Bike_Atze schon sagt. Die schnellste Rund kann einfach nicht die Startrunde sein. Hier haben ja dann nur Startfahrer die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen. Bei den Teams schauen die restlichen Fahrer nur zu. Das ist dann ja nicht der Preis der schnellsten Runde sonder 'Preis wer als erste nach einer Runde im Ziel ist.'

So genug der Anmerkungen. Es war schlußendluch wirklich gelungen. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit dem genörgelt ist leicht. Achso ja und die Musik war super - ist halt geschmackssache. Vielleicht solltet ihr in der Aussreibung mit wählen lassen ob jemand einen ruhigen Schlafplatz will. Wenn dort der Nachbar dann allerdings sein Notstromaggregat anwirft ist mit der Ruhe auch Schluß.


----------



## mcnesium83 (21. Juni 2010)

Fand auch, dass es wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung war. Auch mit unserem überraschenden 6. Platz bei den 4er Teams waren wir super zufrieden.

Hätte noch paar kleine Fragen, die mich brennend interessieren:
-weiß jemand genaueres zum Sturz am Wildgatter (Team, Hergang etc.)
-was für Vorfälle meinte der Moderator denn mit "ganz neue Dimensionen der Unsportlichkeit" die es auf oder neben der Strecke gab?

Falls jemand Infos hat, gerne her damit;-)


----------



## Virginia (21. Juni 2010)

mcnesium83 schrieb:


> Fand auch, dass es wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung war. Auch mit unserem überraschenden 6. Platz bei den 4er Teams waren wir super zufrieden.
> 
> Hätte noch paar kleine Fragen, die mich brennend interessieren:
> -weiß jemand genaueres zum Sturz am Wildgatter (Team, Hergang etc.)
> ...



-was für Vorfälle meinte der Moderator denn mit "ganz neue Dimensionen  der Unsportlichkeit" die es auf oder neben der Strecke gab?

Mit der "Unsportlichkeit" wurden einige Teams angesprochen, die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste überholen wollten, an Stellen wo es schwer oder so gut wie unmöglich war wenn der Vordermann nicht mitgespielt hatte.

Ansonsten fanden wir als Team das Event ebenfalls super.

Negativpunkt: zu wenig in der Auswahl der Verpflegung und die langen Wartezeiten bei den Spirellis (aber nur nebensächlich)


----------



## Jafta (21. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Es war ein gelungenes Wochenende, den Organisatoren und den Wetter sei Dank.
Das wichtigste wurde schon angesprochen. Deshalb nur kurz meine Eindrücke.
Ich war zweimal in der Nudelbar und jedesmal Fehlanzeige.
Mit der Stromversorgung ist es wohl so, daß ständig die Hauptsicherungen gekommen sind. Kein Wunder bei den Verbrauchern die in den Zelten standen ( Getränkekühlschränke u.a.)   
Das Licht in der letzten Abfahrt hat mich nicht gestört, aber der Blitzer der am Abend auf dem Anstieg nach der Staumauer  stand. Genau auf Augenhöhe.
Dann danke ich hiermit noch dem Fahrer der sich die Zeit genommen hat und mein Rücklicht aufgehoben und abgegeben hat. So konnte ich es nach Absolvierung meiner zweiten Runde an der Bühne abholen. Danke


----------



## Jafta (21. Juni 2010)

Das hatte ich noch vergessen. Ich habe also auf Nudel- Essen verzichtet und mich von Power- Riegel ernährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## val46 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

die Sportografen waren wieder vor Ort.
Ich bilde mir allerdings ein, dass auch sehr viele andere Fotografen an  der Strecke waren.
Also an alle, die an der Strecke geknipst haben:
Ich interessiere mich für Fotos von folgenden Teams:
*228
429
432
801
836*

Bitte mal bei mir melden...

Oder hat jemand online-Bildergalerien?


Sport frei!

Toni


----------



## Mishima (21. Juni 2010)

Es gibt also Fahrer die sich die Zeit nehmen anderen die verlorenen Dinge aufzuheben und abzugeben , während andere nicht mal die Zeit nehmen anderen zu helfen nach einem (verursachtem) Unfall 



Es sollte bei solchem Rennen einen Fairness Preis geben!!!

Ob auf dem Platz oder der Strecke - Spiegel der Gesellschaft!!!



Danke an alle die für ein schönes WE gearbeitet haben (egal ob auf/neben/an der Strecke)!


----------



## kreuziger (21. Juni 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Es gibt also Fahrer die sich die Zeit nehmen anderen die verlorenen Dinge aufzuheben und abzugeben , während andere nicht mal die Zeit nehmen anderen zu helfen nach einem (verursachtem) Unfall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab heut irgendwo gelesen das die veranstalter das  bikenavi für die schnellste rundenzeit dem fahrer der sich als ersthelfer um den gestürzten mit dem  beckenbruch gekümmert hat zugesprochen haben. kann aber  für die richtigkeit der auissage nicht garantieren. wenn es  so war find ich das aber ne  tolle geste.


war übrigens im berlin forum beim heavy24 thread


----------



## winni77 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Uns hat es sehr gut gefallen beim Heavy24.Wir (4er-Team) waren zum ersten Mal bei einem 24h-Rennen dabei, aber sicher nicht zum letzten Mal (auch wenn wir ab und zu mal ziemlich geko.... haben).

Die Organisation fanden wir sehr gut und zu den Stromausfällen muss man sagen, dass der Veranstalter ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass er nur eine Grundversorgung zum Laden der Akkus gewährleisten kann. Wenn dann allerdings einige Leute ihre 3kW Terrassenstrahler, Herdplatten und andere Hochleistungsgeräte dranhängen braucht sich niemand zu wundern, dass es nicht mal mehr zum Akkuladen reicht

Den Fairness-Preis hat einer meiner Teamkollegen bekommen, und das es dafür gleich das Navi gab hat uns schon sehr überrascht, weil es doch eigentlich selbstverständlich (sogar Bürgerpflicht) ist, dass man anhält und hilft, egal ob auf der Strasse oder bei einem 24h-Rennen...

Wenn die Schmerzen nachgelassen haben, fange ich an mich auf nächstes Jahr zu freuen

Falls noch jemand Fotos gemacht hat und zufällig einer von uns (Team 400 1-4) in voller Pracht darauf zu sehen ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn er mir das oder die Fotos in irgendeiner Form zukommen lassen würde 

Gruß Winni


----------



## mod31 (21. Juni 2010)

> kann aber für die richtigkeit der auissage nicht garantieren


 
ICH aber, weil sie von mir kommt
(richtig, ausm berliner heavy-24-liveticker)


----------



## diet (21. Juni 2010)

Derjenige hat sich aber "nur" das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, der Rest seiner Verletzungen sind Prellungen und sicher auch ein paar Schürfwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (21. Juni 2010)

Wer Bilder braucht, ich hab auch viele gemacht.
Ich kann allerdings nicht versprechen, dass die gesuchte Nummer dabei ist 

Also bei Interesse einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juni 2010)

War zum ersten Mal dabei und hatte 600km Anreise.
Fand die Veranstaltung sehr gut gelungen und organisiert.
Insbesondere die schönen Trails haben uns mächtig viel Spaß gemacht. Irgendwie hab ich mich immer wieder gefragt wo es die vielen Höhenmeter die wir runtertrailen konnten auch hochgeht.
Den Fairnisspreis für den Helfer finde ich eine sehr nette Geste des Veranstalters.


----------



## andy_j (21. Juni 2010)

Ich fands super, vor allem das Wetter!!!


----------



## s_works1 (21. Juni 2010)

I'm looking for 812's team photos


----------



## rdprof (21. Juni 2010)

Wir sind über alle positiven und negativen Feedbacks dankbar, damit wir die Veranstaltung auswerten können. Um somit auch im nächsten Jahr (18.-19.06.2011) eine gute Veranstaltung für euch zu organisieren.

Zum Thema Strom können wir nur sagen, das wir vorher darauf hingewiesen haben. Das wir nur eine Grundversorgung an Strom sicherstellen können und dies sicher besser wie in den Vorjahren war.
Leider betrifft es immer die "Normalen" die nichtmal ihre Akkus laden, da unsere Hauptsicherungen rausfliegen, weil andere Kühlschränke, Mikrowellen, elektr. Heizer etc. anschließen. Wer hierzu für uns eine Lösung hat, dem wären wir sehr verbunden!  

 Die Streckenabsicherung war sicher nicht perfekt und lag nicht zwingend an uns, da uns etwas zugesichert wurde und 2 tage vorher abgesagt wurde. Aber dies ist keine Entschuldigung und die Sicherheit aller geht vor. Dies wird nächstes Jahr definitiv besser sein. Sanitäter waren aber in der Veranstaltungsfläche 24h vor Ort. Alle angeforderten Krankenwagen waren innerhalb kürzester Zeit 10-15 Minuten an den Unfallstellen ( auch im Wald).

Zum angesprochenen "Unsportlichen Vehalten" mußten wir als Veranstalter überraschender Weise zu den Vorjahren feststellen, das es einige Fahrer gibt die gar keine Rücksicht auf andere Fahrer nehmen. z.B.:
- es wurden Unfälle durch Fahrer verursacht und einfach weitergefahren
ohne 1.Hilfe zu leisten
- es wurde der vorausfahrende Sicherungsfahrer für den Krankenwagen angeschrien, "er solle Platz machen"
- ein Unfall wurde durch mehrere Personen abgesichert und deutlich gekennzeichnet ( Licht und lautes Rufen), dieser Fahrer nahm keine Rücksicht und fuhr mit hoher Geschwindigkeit knapp am Verletzen und Helfer vorbei
Ich war bei allen beiden schweren Unfällen in der Nacht vor Ort und hätte diesen Fahrer am liebsten sofort vom Rennen ausgeschlossen. Aber der Verletze ging vor und wir konnten die Startnummer nicht sehen.  

Nur nochmal ganz deutlich von uns, ein Unfall ist mit einem angebrochen Becken und gebrochener Schulter und ein Unfall mit Gehirnblutung mit sofortiger OP am Sonntag geendet. Wäre bei allen beiden Unfällen noch ein weiterer Fahrer hineingefahren, wären noch viel mehr und schlimmer Verletzungen geschehen. 
Dieses sind zwar nur vereinzelte Fahrer. Aber diese geben der ganzen Veranstaltung einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Was völlig unnötig ist!
Hiermit wollen wir uns nochmal bei allen Ersthelfern deutlich bedanken!!!! 

Wir werden die positiven und negativen Dinge intern besprechen und euch auch 2011 ein super Heavy 24 organisieren.

Vielen Dank an ALLE


----------



## Anto (22. Juni 2010)

Die Stromausfälle waren doch nach kurzer Zeit immer wieder behoben. Vielleicht solltet ihr mal einen Kontrollgang einbauen und Leuten mit Elektogrills!!! und anderen Stromfressern mahnende Worte aussprechen. War wieder eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung  Nur das mit dem Juniwetter habt ihr noch nicht so im Griff


----------



## johanna07 (22. Juni 2010)

rdprof schrieb:


> Nur nochmal ganz deutlich von uns, ein Unfall ist mit einem angebrochen Becken und gebrochener Schulter und ein Unfall mit Gehirnblutung mit sofortiger OP am Sonntag geendet. Wäre bei allen beiden Unfällen noch ein weiterer Fahrer hineingefahren, wären noch viel mehr und schlimmer Verletzungen geschehen.
> Dieses sind zwar nur vereinzelte Fahrer. Aber diese geben der ganzen Veranstaltung einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Was völlig unnötig ist!
> Hiermit wollen wir uns nochmal bei allen Ersthelfern deutlich bedanken!!!!
> 
> ...



ist die strecke für ei 24h rennen wirklich so heftig? klingt ja echt übel mit den  verletzungen.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (22. Juni 2010)

nein ist sie nicht, denk da spielt viel mit rein...
die strecke verändert sich über die zeit
einige fahrer überschätzen sich weils ja schon zig runden gut gegangen ist
erschöpfung und nachlassende konzentration, streß
fehlende "routine" und erfahrungen wie in brenzligen situationen zu reagieren ist ect pp
von fremdeinwirkung fang ich garnicht erst an...

ich hätt mir zum bsp lieber eine waldautobahn weniger und dafür mehr technische anteile gewünscht, so ist die strecke aber schon ein guter kompromiss für 24h.


----------



## MöveBasti (22. Juni 2010)

@mcnesium83 zu dem unfall am wildgatter:
der fahrer stürzte direkt neben mir in der schnellenabfahrt kurz vor dem kleinen gegen anstieg. als er mich links überholte gerit er wahrscheinlich in eine der vielen und sehr gefährlichen spurrillen und flog direkt über den lenker. für welches team er fuhr oder welche startnummer er hatte kann ih dir leider nicht sagen. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass viele fahrer anhielten und halfen auch die streckenposten reagiert sofort als sie davon erfuhren. dafür daumen hoch!!! allerdings fuhren manche auch fast ungebremst direkt an der unfallstelle vorbei, schade denn in so einem fall steht das rennen nun mal nicht an erster stelle!


----------



## mod31 (22. Juni 2010)

> der fahrer stürzte direkt neben mir in der schnellenabfahrt kurz vor dem kleinen gegen anstieg. als er mich links überholte gerit er wahrscheinlich in eine der vielen und sehr gefährlichen spurrillen und flog direkt über den lenker


 
meinst du die abfahrt direkt nach der Matte/Zeitmessung? da waren doch keine spurrillen, nur loser Schotter, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (22. Juni 2010)

Nein ich meine die Abfahrt am Wildgehäge vorbei. Dort kam man von einer breiten Waldautobahn in einer links Kurve ziemlich schnell in ein kurze Abfahrt. Am Anfang war noch ein kleiner Sprung über Wurzeln drin.


----------



## Eisensau (22. Juni 2010)

Sabo, danke für Dein Kompliment. Bin auch so langsam wieder regeneriert. Hätte im Traum nicht mit so einem Resultat gerechnet, und bin mich immer noch am freuen.

Hab mich gestern und heute für die Enthaltsamkeiten der letzten Monate belohnt und alles gegessen was es schon lange nicht mehr gab und davon ganz viel. Mach jetzt auch erst einmal ne Woche Sportpause.

Zum Rennen kann ich nur sagen, super Veranstaltung und wirklich nette Leute da in Chemnitz. Werde in den nächsten Tagen, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt, einen kleinen Rennbericht rein stellen. In den 24 Stunden ist doch allerhand passiert.

Falls die Jungs vom Team Radsport Mertens Zwölfender hier mitlesen, vielen Dank für Eure Tips und die Hilfe mit dem Ladekabel. Ja und Euer Hans ist echt ein zäher Hund.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## kreuziger (22. Juni 2010)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> Nein ich meine die Abfahrt am Wildgehäge vorbei. Dort kam man von einer breiten Waldautobahn in einer links Kurve ziemlich schnell in ein kurze Abfahrt. Am Anfang war noch ein kleiner Sprung über Wurzeln drin.



wenn ich dich richtig  verstanden hab meinst du die schlammpassage nach dem letzten stück waldautobahn. bis vor ca. 2 wochen war das dort eigentlich nur ne ekelig schlammige , aber ungefährliche stelle.
durch das trockene wetter der letzten tage sind da aber paar tückische stellen entstanden(ausgetrocknete tiefe spurrinnen).


----------



## friedmar (22. Juni 2010)

An dieser stelle passieten schon tagsueber einige Stuerze ... und nachts wohl die schlimmen ... der Vorschlag DORT auch eine Beleuchtung hinzustellen ist ein guter Hinweis.

und noch einer: einen Preis fuer die schnellste Runde zw. 4 und 5 Uhr morgens auszuloben war RICHTIG DAEMLICH ! ... die Einzelfahrer sind muede .. die 8-ter Teams schicken Ihre schnellsten ... und es ist Daemmerung bzw, die Sonne noch nicht aufgegangen ... wuerde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige schwere Unfaelle genau in dieser Zeit passierten.

Thema Unsportlichkeit: MIR wurde in nach ca 22 h Einzelfahrt unten kurz vor dem See in der Wurzelpassage von hinten draengelnderweise zugerufen: "eyy Mann, mach hin ... nicht einschlafen" ... nur weil ich eben NICHT ausgeruht wie ein Achter rumfahre ... 

was fuer Penner !!!


----------



## mod31 (22. Juni 2010)

> Nein ich meine die Abfahrt am Wildgehäge vorbei. Dort kam man von einer breiten Waldautobahn in einer links Kurve ziemlich schnell in ein kurze Abfahrt. Am Anfang war noch ein kleiner Sprung über Wurzeln drin.


 
ok, alles klar...dort ist aber nicht wie von dir beschrieben ein Gegenhang!
Die Stelle an sich war natürlich sehr tückisch, aber mit etwas Konzentration, schnell und gut fahrbar


----------



## bikehktor (22. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Man war das ein Wochenende!
> Pro:
> -Strecke, wie gemacht für ein 24h Rennen. Mir hat sie super gut gefallen! Die Trails waren super und haben auch nach unzähligen Runden noch Spaß gemacht. Perfekt!
> -Verpflegung .Das Zelt in der Wechselzone war jederzeit bestückt und das wirklich mit allem was das Biker-Herz begehrt! Top!
> ...


 
Also für mich war s das erste 24h Rennen. Im Großen und Ganzen hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. Die hier angebrachte Kritik verstehe ich sehr gut, habe aber keinen Vergleich ob dies gerechtfertigt ist, keine Ahnung wie es anders laufen kann!?
Irgendwie bin ich angefixt worden und will so bald als möglich noch ein solches Rennen fahren, deswegen habe ich mir das 24h Event am Fichtelberg ausgesucht war jemand dort schon mal dabei??? Und wenn ja ist dieses Rennen zu empfehlen??? Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen...vielen lieben Dank


----------



## damista (23. Juni 2010)

Fichtelberg findet wohl zum ersten mal statt. Erfahrungswerte wirst daher wohl eher keine finden.
Hatten uns dieses Renne auch schon rausgesucht. Fällt aber wohl aus mehreren Gründen nun doch ins Wasser.

Das einzige was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass du dich wahrscheinlich auf ne noch härtere Nacht gefasst machen kanst. Erstens ist zu dieser Jahreszeit schon wieder etwas länger Dunkel und zweitens kühlt es dort oben deutlich eher ab als irgendwo anders. Das alles nur mal so am Rande, damit du wenigstens bissl ewas in die Planung ei beziehen kannst.


----------



## mann_mit_hund (23. Juni 2010)

schau mal nach dem 2much4you
sollte was für dich sein...


----------



## bikehktor (23. Juni 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> schau mal nach dem 2much4you
> sollte was für dich sein...


 
das ist mir zu kurzfristig, ein teilnehmer sagte am samstag die strecke dort soll teilweise lebensgefärlich sein besonders bei nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sosus (24. Juni 2010)

Als erstes: Alles in Allem eine gut gelungene Veranstaltung...

Trotzdem noch ein paar Kritikpunkte:
- Parkplatzgebühren für Teilnehmer muss nicht sein
- 'Nudel-Versorgung': man hat euer Catering ca. 20Uhr beim Abbauen beobachtet!? Ich habe keine einzige Portion Nudeln bekommen...
- Preise für Platzierte könnten besser sein (nicht nur gesponsertes Material) bei der mittlerweile angestiegenen Startgebühr


----------



## mann_mit_hund (24. Juni 2010)

genau diese "preise" für platzierungen sind es die solche veranstaltungen versauen. dann wirds noch härter nach vorn zu kommen, es ist so schon derb was sich an (salopp gesagt) profis auf solchen veranstaltungen rumtreibt, nicht dass ich was gegen sie hätte.
der fairness wirds auch nicht gerade gut tun... es wird ja jetzt schon an verletzten und helfern vorbei gedroschen ohne rücksicht auf verluste.
nur meine meinung


----------



## andy_j (24. Juni 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> genau diese "preise" für platzierungen sind es die solche veranstaltungen versauen. dann wirds noch härter nach vorn zu kommen, es ist so schon derb was sich an (salopp gesagt) profis auf solchen veranstaltungen rumtreibt, nicht dass ich was gegen sie hätte.
> der fairness wirds auch nicht gerade gut tun... es wird ja jetzt schon an verletzten und helfern vorbei gedroschen ohne rücksicht auf verluste.
> nur meine meinung



Da würde ich wortwörtlich so unterschreiben
Spaß ist der Lohn, für den wir antreten.


----------



## sosus (24. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich auch eurer Meinung, schließlich verdienen die meisten von uns ja kein Geld damit  ... nur dann weiß ich nicht warum/wofür diese hohen Startgebühren nötig sind


----------



## mann_mit_hund (24. Juni 2010)

ähm ich denk wirklich reich wird damit keiner...
hab keinen einblick aber die fix-/unkosten werden schon ordentlich sein.
verpflegung, unterhaltung, anträge, personal, streckensicherung/pflege etcpp
preislich könnts immer weniger sein aber ich denk hier ists noch vertretbar, bei andren veranstaltungen biste auch immer mit 20++ eu dabei, und das nur für ein bruchteil der zeit...
aber gut jetzt, ich fands lustig


----------



## Mishima (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn man überspringt, was für einen "normalen" Marathon schon bezahlt wird (15 - 30  ) bei bis zu 5 Std, dann ist ein 24 H Rennen ja meist "günstig", hochgerechnet.

In meinem Fall ist die Anfahrt als Solofahrer immer das teuerste, plus Selbstverpflegung, dieses WE eben 1000 km- und das nimmt man meist so in Kauf 

Und Posten nehmen bestimmt mehr als 5 pro Stunde, das über 24 Std + Auf -Abbau geht, dann richtig ins Geld.

Und auch wenn es keine Preise gäbe, fahren dich eben welche für die Schlagzeile im Dorfblatt platt 

(wenn die Starter ihre Betreuer bezahlen müssten, ein  Job, 2 Betreuer, 48 , das ginge ins Geld)

Bei einem Rennen pro Jahr wird man bestimmt nicht reich als Veranstalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1975 (24. Juni 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Man war das ein Wochenende!
> Pro:
> -Strecke, wie gemacht für ein 24h Rennen. Mir hat sie super gut gefallen! Die Trails waren super und haben auch nach unzähligen Runden noch Spaß gemacht. Perfekt!
> -Verpflegung .Das Zelt in der Wechselzone war jederzeit bestückt und das wirklich mit allem was das Biker-Herz begehrt! Top!
> ...




Dem stimme ich nur zu...

Muß nur leider hier mal an den einen oder anderen Teilnehmer appelieren,der Unfall in der Nacht am Waldgehege war echt heftig und trotz Hinweise das eine Verletzte Person am Streckenrand liegt,wurde das von EINIGEN nur mit bösen Beileidigungen und Beschimpfungen abgetan und mit Vollgas an Helfern und dem Verunglückten vorbei gerast.Absolut unfair & unsportlich! Hätte man sich mal die Ausschreibung genauer durchgelesen,wäre das eine oder andere Team durch das Verhalten einzelner Teilnehmer disqalifiziert worden. Was meiner Meinung nach absolut korrekt gewesen wäre!

Dann noch zur Organisation: 
+ ein Lob an die Verpflegung , das Team hat meiner Meinung nach den Besten Job abgeliefert
- Streckenposten .... wo waren die? und bei Unfällen keinen Plan von Absicherung der Gefahrstelle und Hinweise an folgende Fahrer 
- kein Sanitäts Team im Start/Ziel Bereich, welches schnell reagieren hätte können,bei dem Unfall wurden Helfer noch vom örtlichen Rettungsdiens angemacht.(Wobei sie meiner Meinung nach den Verünglückten (bei der Verletzung -Becken und Schulter) geborgen sowie transportiert haben) Nur mal zur Info - Schaufeltrage - Vakumatte fehlten !!!


----------



## bikehktor (24. Juni 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wenn man überspringt, was für einen "normalen" Marathon schon bezahlt wird (15 - 30  ) bei bis zu 5 Std, dann ist ein 24 H Rennen ja meist "günstig", hochgerechnet.
> 
> In meinem Fall ist die Anfahrt als Solofahrer immer das teuerste, plus Selbstverpflegung, dieses WE eben 1000 km- und das nimmt man meist so in Kauf
> 
> ...


 
hier wird defenetiv keiner reich! wenn man überlegt das die teilnahme am berlinmarathon bis zu 95 euro kostet und das shirt dazu nochmal 20 und der letzte läufer spätestens nach 8 stunden da ist, sind das hier doch kleckerbeträge!


----------



## sven1975 (24. Juni 2010)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich nur zu...
> 
> Muß nur leider hier mal an den einen oder anderen Teilnehmer appelieren,der Unfall in der Nacht am Waldgehege war echt heftig und trotz Hinweise das eine Verletzte Person am Streckenrand liegt,wurde das von EINIGEN nur mit bösen Beileidigungen und Beschimpfungen abgetan und mit Vollgas an Helfern und dem Verunglückten vorbei gerast.Absolut unfair & unsportlich! Hätte man sich mal die Ausschreibung genauer durchgelesen,wäre das eine oder andere Team durch das Verhalten einzelner Teilnehmer disqalifiziert worden. Was meiner Meinung nach absolut korrekt gewesen wäre!
> 
> ...



Sorry habe gerade erst meine kleinen Patzer gesehen!


----------



## epic03 (24. Juni 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> genau diese "preise" für platzierungen sind es die solche veranstaltungen versauen. dann wirds noch härter nach vorn zu kommen, es ist so schon derb was sich an (salopp gesagt) profis auf solchen veranstaltungen rumtreibt, nicht dass ich was gegen sie hätte.
> der fairness wirds auch nicht gerade gut tun... es wird ja jetzt schon an verletzten und helfern vorbei gedroschen ohne rücksicht auf verluste.
> nur meine meinung



Ich denke auch das die Preise besser sein sollten... ehrlich gesagt war ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht von den Preisen... und ich verdiene definitiv mein Geld nicht mit Radfahren.

Grüsse


----------



## mod31 (24. Juni 2010)

Was gabs denn überhaupt für den 1., 2. und 3.?

Zum Beispiel in der 4er-Männer-Wertung, bei der wir knapp das Treppchen verfehlten


----------



## Aitschie (24. Juni 2010)

mod31 schrieb:


> Was gabs denn überhaupt für den 1., 2. und 3.?



*Letztes Jahr (2009)* gabs für die 3. Unterhemden von Hannah (die übrigens top sind), für die 2. gab's jeweils ne Thermoskanne von Extreme und für die Sieger gab's nen Satz Teamkleidung von Biehler. Dazu pro Team ne Flashe Sekt und nen (nicht wirklich schönen) Plastepokal (hier kann man bisschen kreativer sein, z.B. durch Einbinden einer lokalen Behindertenwerkstatt)

Die 2. der 4er mixed haben *2010* ne Brille von Alpina bekommen (zumindest wenn ich mich an den Bericht unseres Vereinskollegen grad richtig erinnere)....

Bei den Berichten freu ich mich schon auf 2011!!!! Dann werden wir mit Sicherheit auch wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen, dieses Jahr stand München dann doch mal mit Priorität auf der Liste (um wieder zu wissen, was man an Chemnitz hat).


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (26. Juni 2010)

Wer von den Teilnehmern soll denn da "Profi" gewesen sein??
Du meinst damit sicher nicht diejenigen, die sich soweit es geht professionell vorbereiten, oder?
Geld verdient damit niemand, jedenfalls niemand der dort anwesenden Mountainbiker. Ich kenne die Bedingungen bei Univega Pro Cycling sehr genau, meine eigenen natürlich auch. Ich muss sicher nicht so viel Geld für Material, Ernährung usw. ausgeben, es ist immer trotzdem ein hoher finanzieller Aufwand. (ich verdiene Geld als Fahrradkurier und Schrauber im KEIRIN)

Und zu den Fahrern, die tatsächlich stellenweise ziemlich rücksichtslos umherfuhren: meine Erfahrung ist er die, die wirklich guten haben so ein Verhalten wie stellenweise auf der Strecke nicht nötig. (wie im richtigen Leben oft auch) 
Mir ist auch zweimal ein Fahrer aufgefallen. Ich habe ihn jeweils daraufhin angesprochen, beim ersten mal noch witzig aber bestimmt, beim zweiten mal schon nicht mehr so witzig.

Ich selber bin Solofahrer und kann bis zum Schluss 'Bitte', 'Danke', 'rechts-' oder 'links vorbei' herausbringen, das ist keine Frage von "Profis" oder nicht, das ist eine Frage der guten Kinderstube!

Grüße,
Jörn Schwarzkopf


----------



## Groudon (26. Juni 2010)

hm... ich hab mich nur 1x auf dem Trail vom Totenstein in einer Linkskurve vorbeigedrengelt - sorry nochmal

was das rufen angeht... ich weiß nicht ob sich die Leute eingeschüchtert fühlen, wenn man LINKS oder RECHTS schreit... aber so hört man es wenigstens und es ist ja nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Iselz (26. Juni 2010)

und selbst da hören es manche nicht, da sie lieber stöppsel im ohr haben...

also wenn ich von mir ausgehe, höre ich immer wenn von hinten jemand schnell an kommt. dann warte ich eigentlich auf ein links/ rechts kommando. was ich nicht abkann ist, wenn sich jemand wortlos vorbei drängelt - aber dies war nicht ein einziges mal der fall...


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (26. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> hm... ich hab mich nur 1x auf dem Trail vom Totenstein in einer Linkskurve vorbeigedrengelt - sorry nochmal
> 
> was das rufen angeht... ich weiß nicht ob sich die Leute eingeschüchtert fühlen, wenn man LINKS oder RECHTS schreit... aber so hört man es wenigstens und es ist ja nicht böse gemeint




ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da jemand eingeschüchtert fühlte 
Derjenige den ich da z.B. meinte war für das Univega Team unterwegs. Da ging es einfach nicht, dass er andere ohne etwas zu sagen an engen Stellen knapp überholt und dann noch flucht weil er evtl. Zeit verliert.
Das ist mir übrigens insgesamt nur in den ersten Stunden so aufgefallen, am Sonntag gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mann_mit_hund (27. Juni 2010)

falls die "profi-frage" an mich ging, ich wollte damit mit nichten über irgendjemanden richten. ganz global hab ich damit einfach mal alle eingeschlossen die (meiner meinung nach) mit zuviel ernst an die sache ran gehen. vorbereitet hab ich mich auch, nur kann ich es werten und einschätzen wo ergeiz aufhört und unsportlichkeit anfängt.

in diesem sinne, für mehr spaß und fairness im wald!

die veranstaltung war gelungen! und damit bin ich raus
nachtinachti


----------



## tvaellen (27. Juni 2010)

Bevor dem Veranstalter das viele Lob in den Kopf steigt, hier mal ein wenig Wasser in den Wein.

Ja, es war eine gute Veranstaltung, aber es gibt noch Verbesserungsspielraum, gerade im Vergleich zu den 24h Rennen von München und Maxhütte, die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin.

- der Bereich am Tierpark und auch der Wurzeltrail später waren für ein 24h Rennnen, bei dem die Konzentration irgendwann zwangsläufig nachlässt, zu gefährlich. 
Mein spontaner Eindruck bei der Proberunde war: da gibt es heute Nacht Tote. Gar so schlimm wurde es dann zwar nicht, aber ein Beckenbruch ist eine sehr schwere Verletzung, da kann ich mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen. Beide Passagen sollten für 2011 entschärft werden, der Bereich am Tierpark benötigt eine Beleuchtung in der Nacht. Im Wurzeltrail sollten ein paar Stufen gefüllt werden, ich habe einige gesehen, bei denen gerade noch ein schlimmer Sturz vermieden wurde

- die Fahrerverpflegung war nicht optimal, da habe ich in München und Sulzbach ganz anderes erlebt. Natürlich ist das auch eine Frage des Preises und die Startgebühren bei SOG sind deutlich höher. Aber beim 24 h Rennen bin ich -anders als bei Marathons - auf Fremdverpflegung angewiesen, da ist es schon wichtig, dass es abends auch wirklich Nudeln gibt und nicht -wie selbst erlebt- erst im 3.  Anlauf. Natürlich kann man auch an die Zuschauer Nudeln ausgeben, aber es kann nicht sein, dass die Fahrer Kohldampf schieben, weil die letzten 5 Nudelportionen alle an Zuschauer oder Betreuer gingen und die beiden Jungs hinter dem Tresen so schlecht organisiert sind, dass es dann erst in 30 Minuten wieder welche gibt.

- betr. Überholen: mich hat beim Überholen einer vom Univega 2er Team vom Rad geholt, m.E. sogar mit Absicht, weil ich ihm nicht schnell genug Platz gemacht habe. Ich habe den Vorfall nach dem Wechsel bei der Orga gemeldet, sie haben versprochen, der Sache nachzugehen, passiert ist NICHTS. Es war davon die Rede, dass Drängler Runden abgezogen bekommen, ich habe das Tableau dieses Teams beobachtet, da ist nichts passiert. 
Ich hätte erwartet, dass zumindest ein gemeinsamer Erörterungstermin stattfindet da hätte ich dem Blödmann schon ein paar Töne gesagt. Aber da hat man sich wohl nicht getraut.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juni 2010)

@tvalellen die Strecke würde ich auf keinen Fall entschärfen. So schwer war die meiner Meinung nach dann doch nicht. Es würde mMn reichen ein paar Bäume auszupolstern, den Trail am Gehege zu beleuchten und Sanitäter vor Ort zu haben.
Es ist und bleibt eben Mountainbiking und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik sollte man zu so einem Event schon mitbringen.


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn man die Trails rausnimmt, hat man ja nur noch Waldautobahn. oO Das Ding sollte schon noch ein MTBrennen bleiben und grade die Teilstücke machen es interessant. Außerdem fährt jeder auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## tvaellen (27. Juni 2010)

ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass man die Passagen komplett heraus nimmt, sondern dass man sie entschärft. Dazu gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten. Beim Tierpark hätte es z.B. gereicht, ein bisschen Erde in die tiefen Furchen zu machen und die Passage nachts auszuleuchten. Dann gäbe es vielleicht einen Beckenbruch und einen Schulterbruch weniger. 

@ Groudon
die Haftungsbeschränkung "jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr" ist juristisch wertlos. Da kannst du unterschreiben, was du willst, die Veranstalterhaftung bleibt bestehen, weil sie eine gesetzliche Haftung ist.


----------



## Groudon (27. Juni 2010)

achso - ok

das mit den Furchen ist schon richtig - die waren manchmal echt mieß - aber grade die 3-4 Wurzelstufen am Anfang waren sehr schön um dort bissl Spaß zu haben =) nur gegen Sonntag Früh waren in der Linkskurve plötzlich viele Zapfen usw - die hätte man wegkehren können, da man dort schon gut wegrutschen hätte können


----------



## tvaellen (27. Juni 2010)

yep, zum Beispiel. 
Ein anderes: Eine unserer Betreuerinnen stand lange im Bereich der Wurzelpassage und hat dort Fotos gemacht. Während sie dort stand, ist einer volles Rohr in einem Baum "eingeschlagen". Ihm ist zum Glück wohl offenbar nicht viel passiert, aber sein Rahmen war hin. Hätte man (wie anderswo üblich) die Bäume ein bisschen abgepolstert, hätte das vielleicht nicht sein müssen.


----------



## andy_j (27. Juni 2010)

Hier mal die Sicht einer 2er-Fahrers:
Ich finde die Strecke war mehr als ausreichend präpariert und wir hatten ja auch rießiges Glück mit dem Wetter, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Ich wäre selbst 1-2 Mal in den Spurrillen fast gestürtzt und hab das in den letzten Jahren auch schon getan, da muss man halt aufpassen! Ausleuchten, da geh ich voll mit, vielleicht auch bei solch trockenen Bedingungen die Rillen etwas einebnen aber mehr nicht. Das ganze heißt "HEAVY" 24 und ist im Gegensatz zu München und Maxhütte (die ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kenne) noch ne echte Mountainbikestrecke. Das sollte auch so bleiben! Bäume auspolstern braucht niemand, markieren fertig. Ich halte dort meine Linie (heißt ja nicht umsonst SINGLEtrail) und wenn jemand denkt, dass er vorbei muss, kann er das gern VORSICHTIG tun. Ausgepolsterte Bäume verleiten nur zu vorgetäuschter Sicherheit.


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (28. Juni 2010)

Die Strecke weiter entschärfen? 
Viel würde dann wohl irgendwann nicht mehr an ein MTB-Rennen erinnern...
Die Strecke war doch schon jetzt technisch einfach zu fahren.
Ich nehme da die Unfälle ausdrücklich raus  -ich weiß nicht wie sie passiert sind, evtl. Fremdeinwirkung o.ä. 
Letztenendes aber wird eine Strecke erst durch die Geschwindigkeit schwer. Die muss jeder selbst einschätzen und das Risiko abwägen. 
Nachlassende Konzentrationsfähigkeit oder nicht ausreichendes Licht werden dabei vielleicht nicht genügend berücksichtigt...
Dass evtl. zu wenig Sanitäter permanent an wichtigen Punkten auf der Strecke waren, ich glaube dazu hat der Veranstalter schon was gesagt und gelobt Besserung. 

Zu wenig Nudeln und zu langes warten dort (Betreuer müssen ja auch irgendwas essen -und haben dafür bezahlt), einige wenige Fahrer mit ganz schlechtem Benehmen auf der Strecke...   zumindest diese zwei Punkte fallen mir auch auch ein

Insgesamt bleibt trotzdem: ein gut organisiertes Rennen und ein engagiertes Team drumherum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (28. Juni 2010)

Zu Beleuchtung:

a) die von der Orga war ein bißchen unglücklich aufgestellt, stimmt, hätte von hinten in Kurve leuchten müssen.
b) das bei der "Beleuchtung" die manche bei einem solchen Rennen fahren, nicht viel mehr Leute stürzen, ist wie Ich finde ein Wunder.
Das durch die Reaktionen, welche logischerweise auftauchen wenn jemand vor mir voll bremst, da Er nichts sehen kann, Stürze passieren, ist dann wohl auch klar.

Helm & Frontlicht sollten Pflicht sein (alleine schon der Ausfallsicherheitshalber).

Jetzt was ganz blödes:

An den wirklich engen Passagen ein "Überholschild aufstellen", und durch Rückennummern regulieren bei Verstoß.
Wenn diese "Prollprofis" überholen müssen, dann wo es "ungefährlich ist" - sind doch alle so schnell und können so toll fahren!!!
Wenn jemand meint aus einem 2-4-8-Team einen Solofahrer nach 12-16-18 Std anzumachen, läuft eh was schief im Kopf!!

Die Strecke sollte gesichert, aber nicht mehr entschärft werden - sonst ist wirklich Stadionrunde angesagt!!


----------



## Aitschie (28. Juni 2010)

andy_j schrieb:


> Das ganze heißt "HEAVY" 24 und ist im Gegensatz zu München und Maxhütte (die ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kenne) noch ne echte Mountainbikestrecke. Das sollte auch so bleiben!





joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Die Strecke weiter entschärfen?
> Viel würde dann wohl irgendwann nicht mehr an ein MTB-Rennen erinnern...
> Die Strecke war doch schon jetzt technisch einfach zu fahren.



Danke ihr beide sprecht mir aus voller Sehle!!!! Chemnitz ist das Einzige *MTB*-24h-Rennen was ich kenne. 
Vergangenes WE war ich in München am Start und von der Strecke bin ich echt enttäuscht!!!! Wenn man ein Rennen mit Starrbike und RR-lenker fahren kann, was ist daran MTB???



joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> einige wenige Fahrer mit ganz schlechtem Benehmen auf der Strecke...



Diese Geschichte wirste aber nie restlos beseitigen, es sei denn du stellst jedem Fahrer einen Wachwauwau an die Seite und pflasterst die Strecke mit Streckenposten zu Bestrafung. Das will ich aber nicht. 
ABER: auch das Verhalten der langsameren Fahrer spielt eine erhebliche Rolle: Sonntag morgen in M: ich (als zügiger 4er) fahre mit 2 anderen Schnellen auf der Waldpassage zum "Gipfel" auf zwei Langsame auf. Ich:"3 Schnelle links bitte". Was macht der hintere Langsame? Schlenker rechts (ich denke: ok, kann vorbei) und setze mich neben ihn, in dem Moment zieht er rüber, Kontakt und drängt mich in den Hang runter. Dazu einen Kommentar "Hey du *********!" Sorry, was soll das???? An der Stelle hab ich jede Runde überholt, immer (bis auf dieses eine Mal) gab es keine Probleme...
Vielleicht sollten die Langsameren auch etwas Rücksicht auf die Schnellen nehmen, nur mal so als Kontapunkt....


----------



## Kati (28. Juni 2010)

mann_mit_hund schrieb:


> schau mal nach dem 2much4you
> sollte was für dich sein...





bikehktor schrieb:


> das ist mir zu kurzfristig, ein teilnehmer sagte am samstag die strecke dort soll teilweise lebensgefärlich sein besonders bei nacht.


das kann ich mal gar nicht bestätigen. stimmt, es ist eine mountainbikestrecke mit richtigen trails. aber so weit ich weiß gab es, im gegensatz zu chemnitz, keine schweren verletzungen.
ich denke die leute fahren einfach kontrollierter, weil sie wissen das die strecke heftig ist. die abfahrten sind teilweise ausgeleuchtet, und ne gute lampe sollte man eh am start haben. ansonsten war es schön familär mit etwa 200 startern dieses jahr. jedenfalls war es nicht 2much4me.


----------



## Rubbl (28. Juni 2010)

hallo leute,

das war dieses jahr auch für mich das erste 24h-rennen und ich muss sagen eine saugeile veranstaltung, ich habe es genossen. 

dennoch nochmal zum thema sicherheit: es gab neben dem beckenbruch noch einen weiteren schweren sturz mit gehirnblutung und not-op im kh. das war wohl knapp vorm aus, weil die sauerstoffversogung des hirn kurzzeitig unterbrochen war. aus diesen erfahrungen bitte dazulernen. spurrinnen plattmachen, an die bäume gehört ein schutz, beleuchtung usw., ist ja hier schon einiges erwähnt worden. sicherheit muss die oberste priorität haben.


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2010)

Rubbl schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> das war dieses jahr auch für mich das erste 24h-rennen und ich muss sagen eine saugeile veranstaltung, ich habe es genossen.
> 
> dennoch nochmal zum thema sicherheit: es gab neben dem beckenbruch noch einen weiteren schweren sturz mit gehirnblutung und not-op im kh. das war wohl knapp vorm aus, weil die sauerstoffversogung des hirn kurzzeitig unterbrochen war. aus diesen erfahrungen bitte dazulernen. spurrinnen plattmachen, an die bäume gehört ein schutz, beleuchtung usw., ist ja hier schon einiges erwähnt worden. sicherheit muss die oberste priorität haben.



Bis auf die Matten, die tatsächlich an einigen vorstehenden Bäumen angebracht werden sollten, bringt das alles bei tausenden von Durchfahrten recht wenig, vor allem wenn es dann nicht staubtrocken ist, sondern wie aus Eimern gießt. Das ist MTB und nicht Ringelpietz mit Anfassen, darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein, dass das dann eben auch mal nach hinten losgehen kann. Vor allem, wenn man im Dunkeln mit Funzelbeleuchtung genauso fahren will, wie am Tag.  Die Strecke ist auch nicht wirklich schwer, nur mit dem Fahrkönnen angemessenen Tempo sollte man sich eben doch bewegen. Wer bei einer Spurrille schon an seine Grenzen stößt, muss eben etwas langsamer machen oder den Chickenway (der am Wildgatter durchaus da war!) nehmen, so hart das auch klingt.

Gute Besserung an die Verletzten!


----------



## schlagamel (28. Juni 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Chemnitz ist das Einzige *MTB*-24h-Rennen was ich kenne.



Dann sei dir das Rennen in Finale Ligure ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (28. Juni 2010)

JETZT bin ich echt froh und beruhigt, dass ich mir bei meinem Schlammlochsturz am Wildgatter bei Nacht nur n dickes Schienbein geholt hab und weiterfahren konnte...

Danke Dad.


----------



## andibar (29. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,
ich muss mich jetzt (wenn auch etwas â aber begrÃ¼ndeter weise â spÃ¤t) zu wort melden und die Sicht eines Betroffenen kurz darstellen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Kommentar richtig stellen.

kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin der Herr, der gegen Null Uhr am Wildgatter verunglÃ¼ckt ist ... also ca. 150m nach der Linkskurve (Abfahrt Waldautobahn/Eingang Wildgatter bzw. 2 Trail) und bin seit heute wieder in freier wildbahn =)

Der Sturz:
Ich bin Fahrer eines 8-ter Teams gewesen. Wir sind in 4-er Staffeln gefahren, so dass 4 Mann 6 Stunden gefahren sind und die anderen 4 Mann sich ausruhen konnten (Somit wÃ¤re die Vermutung der MÃ¼digkeit etwas entkrÃ¤ftet).
Wir hatten durch die Bank weg gute Zeiten und konnten auch in den Trails sehr schnell fahren, da wir die Strecke kannten und auch schon die letzten Jahre am Rennen teilgenommen hatten. (Ich habe dort oben schon mind. 300km abgefahren) 
Aus dem Wissen heraus, dass ich im Trail schneller fahren kann (mich andere Fahrer def. aufhalten wÃ¼rden), die ÃberholmÃ¶glichkeiten im spÃ¤teren Teil des Abschnittes sich verschlechtern(bis hin zu der Tatsache, dass jedes ÃberholmanÃ¶ver fÃ¼r den Ãberholten und mich ein sinnlos hohes Risiko bedeuten und ich solche Sachen nicht machen will), ich eine gute Beleuchtung habe (extrem helle Helmlampe fÃ¼r Nahbereich und gutes Fernlicht) und der Kenntnis Ã¼ber diesen Streckenabschnitt, wollte ich noch so viele Fahrer wie mÃ¶glich Ã¼berholen. Ich  habe also vor dem Wildgatter schon einige wegnehmen kÃ¶nnen und mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit im Wildgatter noch ein paar Fahrer (relativ) gefahrenfrei Ã¼berholen kÃ¶nnen. (Ich hatte meines Erachtens nach ausreichend Seitenabstand) Irgendwann, ich habe keine Ahnung woher, gab es einen heftigen Schlag am Hinterrad, am Vorderrad gab es nichts, mein Hinterrad stieg auf und ich wurde nach vorne rechts Ã¼ber den Lenke geschleudert und kam mit der kompletten rechten Seite auf und blieb liegen, weil ich mich wegen der starken Schmerzen an Schulter und Becken nicht mehr bewegen konnte. 

So ist der Unfall zu Stande gekommen. Es gab also keine direkte Fremdeinwirkung. Durch was mein Hinterrad aufstieg kann ich auch nicht sagen und ÃbermÃ¼dung kann ich denk ich ausschlieÃen, genauso wie eine Ã¼bertrieben aggressive Fahrweise ggÃ¼. anderen Fahrern.

Der Rest der Geschichte ist weitestgehend bekannt. Es waren sofort einige Helfer zur Stelle und betreuten mich so gut es ging, sicherten die Unfallstelle, benachrichtigten die NÃ¤chsten, halfen mir soweit es ging aus dem Gefahrenbereich und stellten sich teilweise schÃ¼tzend vor mich.
Ich hab leider etwas den Ãberblick beim Lesen verloren, wer jetzt letztendlich geholfen hat, wer nach dem Befinden gefragt hat und wer seine Hilfe angeboten hat. Wer auch immer sich einer dieser Personengruppen zuordnen kann:

â¦ !!!Vielen Dank!!! â¦ 

Ich war sehr froh, dass sofort jemand an ort und Stelle war der fÃ¼r Sicherheit, ein sicheres gefÃ¼hl bei mir gesorgt und die Betreuung bis zum Eintreffen der RettungskrÃ¤fte gesorgt hat.
Ich bin seit heute wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus. Das Becken war nur stark geprellt, ich konnte am nÃ¤chten Tag schon fast wieder laufen, das SchlÃ¼sselbein hat es allerdings gebrochen. Ich wurde vor ein paar Tagen "repariert" und befinde mich jetzt auf dem Weg der Besserung. Wer an einem solchen rennen teilnimmt, muss auch mit Krankenhaus rechnen =)
Soviel zum âpositivenâ Part.

Ich muss allerdings ankreiden, dass wirklich viele rÃ¼cksichtlos an der Unfallstelle vorbei gehÃ¤mmert sind, sich beschwert haben, dass sie nicht schnell durchfahren konnten u.Ã¤. Ich finde den Vorschlag von RÃ¼ckennummer sehr gut, so dass ein solches rÃ¼cksichtsloses Verhalten geahndet werden kann. Allerdings ist das auch ein WettKAMPF. Es sollte also nicht jeder gleich bei einer kleinen nachtteiligen Situation zur Orga rennen. Eine genaues Briefing und durchdrÃ¼cken von Strafen, sollte einer Verbesserung der Situation  u.U. auch helfen.

Desweiteren bin ich auch fÃ¼r eine bessere Ausleuchtung der Gefahrenstellen. 2008 wurde das bereits sehr gut gemacht. Ich wÃ¤re auch gern bereit "5â¬" mehr dafÃ¼r zu zahlen. 

Es gibt noch einige kleine Baustellen an dieser Veranstaltung. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass diese die nÃ¤chsten Jahre immer kleiner werden. (Nudeltheke, ...)
Nun denn, ich hoffe ich konnte soweit ein bisschen aufklÃ¤ren und vielleicht auch mit entsprechender Kritik fÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste Rennen weiterhelfen.

Ich bin auf alle FÃ¤lle nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder dabei â¦ aus spass an der freude =)

Bis denne und nochmals Danke an die Helfer und Anhalter!!!


AndiBar

PS: Ich habe diese Kritik auch dem Veranstalter schonmal pers. beigebracht =) 
Wir beide waren von dem Streckenabschnitt sehr Ã¼berrascht, dass dieser sich zu einer ordentlichen Gefahrenstellen entwickelt hat. FrÃ¼her war dieser Abschnitt eher unauffÃ¤llig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass durch die gemachten Erfahrungen Besserung eintritt.


----------



## HB76 (29. Juni 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> - der Bereich am Tierpark und auch der Wurzeltrail später waren für ein 24h Rennnen, bei dem die Konzentration irgendwann zwangsläufig nachlässt, zu gefährlich.


 
 genau, hallo!? es ist ein *mtb* rennen und keine kaffeefahrt!!!


ich denk hier wärst du dann bestimmt garnet gestartet http://www.2much4you.de 

mfg


----------



## sven1975 (29. Juni 2010)

Eine erfreuliche Nachricht...dann wünsche ich noch eine gute Genesung...ich war einer der Helfer direkt vor Ort.

Dann noch ein kleines Dankeschön an den Veranstalter...
die den Helfern(die an dem o.g. Unfall beteiligt waren) ein kleines Präsent überreichten.
Was nicht nötig gewesen wäre,wenn mir solch ein Sturz passieren würde,wäre ich auch über jede Hilfe dankbar...ist doch selbstverständlich...


----------



## sven1975 (29. Juni 2010)

@andibar : Hast Du eigentlich Deine Brille noch vom Orga-Team erhalten,ich hatte sie nachdem ich noch eine Runde gefahren bin bei einem Orga-Team Mitarbeiter abgegeben,mit der bitte, sie Dir zu überreichen.


----------



## andibar (30. Juni 2010)

@sven: hab meine brille noch in der nacht im krankenhaus bekommen. hat also alles super geklappt. von daher hab vielen dank für die Brille und hilfe am Gatter, war klasse!

Eine Sache die mir jetzt im Nachhinein noch auf-/eingefallen ist. War auf dem Gelände eigentlich für eine medizinische Versorgen gesorgt? Hatte da glaub ich niemanden gesehen. Möchte es aber nicht beschreien. Ich vermute allerdings, dass ich da wirklich niemanden gesehen hätte, zumal dann wohl der krankenwagen auch schneller da gewesen wäre. dafür war meines wissen 2007/2008 gesorgt. Bitte korriegiert mich in meiner Wahrnehmung für dieses Jahr, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.

Wie viel Zeit verstrich überhaupt vom unfall bis zum eintreffen der Sanitäter? Hast du das noch auf dem Schirm, Sven? Kam mir wie ne halbe ewigkeit vor ... aber meine wahrnehmung war wohl auch leicht getrübt =)


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Juni 2010)

Nun muss ich auch nochmal was dazu loswerden:

Zu meiner Person: --> es war mein erstes 24 h Rennen
                         --> ich war Einzelfahrer


Ich habe mich für Chemnitz entschieden, da bereits aus dem Streckenvideo hervorging, dass es sich um eine wirkliche MTB-Strecke handelt. Die Strecke selbst ist weder technisch zu einfach noch zu schwer! Klar könnte sie etwas schwerer sein, wenn man dass ganze aus Sicht eines 4´er oder 8´er Teams sieht. Da aber auch Teilnehmer dabei sind, welche zwischen 16 und 24 Stunden ihre Runden abspulen, dann passt das schon mit dem technischen Anspruch so wie er war. 

Zum Thema ausleuchten fällt mir echt gar nichts ein! Es gibt so gute Fahrradlampen zu kaufen mit denen man den halben Wald ausleuchtet. Ich selbst bin mit einer Lenker- sowie einer Helmbeleuchtung gefahren und hatte nie Problem mit der Sicht. Die Bereiche auszuleuchten halte ich für falsch. 1. du hast gute Beleuchtung am Bike (reicht locker aus)
                   2. wenn du aus einer ausgeleuchteten Zone  
                       herausfährst wird es um so gefährlicher, da sich 
                       deine Augen erstmal wieder anpassen müssen...
                   3. wenn du nicht genug erkennen kannst hast du  
                       immernoch die Möglichkeit dein Tempo zu verringern

Thema Rückennummern:  bin ich sehr dafür --> einmal für die Ahndung von Regelverstößen aber auch zur Orientierung ob es sich um 1´er, 2´er,4´er oder 8´er-Teamfahrer handelt.

Regelvertöße *unbedingt ahnden *(zum Ende hin war eines der Tandems echt grenzwertig unterwegs!!!) 

Wertung: Zum Thema Wertung wurde ja bereits schon einiges gesagt. Schön wäre eine Trennung der ProTeams und der Hobbyfahrer!! 

OK Danke, dass war es fürs erste.


----------



## andibar (30. Juni 2010)

Ok ... Sabo ... deine Argumentation bzgl. Licht und nach der Stelle nichts mehr sehen kann ich nachvollziehen und muss dir da trotz meiner vorheriger anderer Meinung recht geben. Allerdings steht hinter der Ausleuchtung der Gedanke, dass spezielle Stellen an der Strecke, die ihre Gefahren bürgen, trotz guter Beleuchtung am Rad dennoch hervorgehoben werden, sei es durch leuchtstäbchen oder ähnlichem (leicht gedämpftes Licht ... ?)... teilweie wurde dieses Jahr ja schon mit Farbspray gearbeitet. Eine solche Massnahme sollte die techn. Schwierigkeiten des Kurses beibehalten aber die Fahrer auch ein wenig schützen. 
Dies sollte nicht verwerflich sein =)

Gruß

Andi


----------



## sven1975 (30. Juni 2010)

@andibar

So nun mal zum Thema Sanitäter vor Ort!
Das ist eine Sache die auf jedenfall gegenüber dem Veranstalter beanstande,da ich keinerlei Ersthelfer sowie Sanitäter über die gesamte Veranstaltung am oder  auf dem Gelände gesehen habe.
Dann zu Deinem Zeitgefühl,bis wirklich jemand bei Dir war(Sanitäter,nenne ich Sie mal)vergingen mindestens 20-25Minuten.Die Sanitäter waren auch nicht gerade erfreut(anscheinend keine Info über diese Art der Veranstaltung).Da ich selbst jahrelang aktiv im Rettungsdienst war,kann ich mir wohl das Urteil erlauben,das die beiden keinen korrekten Abtransport Deiner Person durchgeführt haben(für solche Arten von Unfällen sollte man auf jedenfall den Verletzten in einer Schaufeltrage & Vakumatte abtransportieren,und nicht an der Bekleidung hoch reißen),ausser uns als direkte Ersthelfer nenne ich es mal, anzumachen....aber egal hauptsache Du bist wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung!!!

Gute Besserung nochmals


Eine Teilnahme in 2011 würde wieder stattfinden,wenn der o.g. Punkt in Sachen Sanitäter gewährleistet wäre.


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Schön wäre eine Trennung der ProTeams und der Hobbyfahrer!!



Nur, weil etwas Pro-Team heißt, sind das noch lange keine Profis, die davon leben. Das sind auch nur Amateuere...und warum sollte man das trennen? Dass jeder einen Preis von der Veranstaltung mitbringen kann? Finde ich nicht gut, das ist doch keine Waldorfschule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (1. Juli 2010)

Wußte nicht, dass dies ach Amateure sind.... dann ist ja alles gut!


----------



## AleIC (1. Juli 2010)

keinerlei Ersthelfer sowie Sanitäter über die gesamte Veranstaltung am oder auf dem Gelände gesehen habe.
Dann zu Deinem Zeitgefühl,bis wirklich jemand bei Dir war(Sanitäter,nenne ich Sie mal)vergingen mindestens 20-25Minuten.Die Sanitäter waren auch nicht gerade erfreut(anscheinend keine Info über diese Art der Veranstaltung).Da ich selbst jahrelang aktiv im Rettungsdienst war,kann ich mir wohl das Urteil erlauben,das die beiden keinen korrekten Abtransport Deiner Person durchgeführt haben(für solche Arten von Unfällen sollte man auf jedenfall den Verletzten in einer Schaufeltrage & Vakumatte abtransportieren,und nicht an der Bekleidung hoch reißen),ausser uns als direkte Ersthelfer nenne ich es mal


----------



## AleIC (1. Juli 2010)

keinerlei Ersthelfer sowie Sanitäter über die gesamte Veranstaltung am oder auf dem Gelände gesehen habe.
Dann zu Deinem Zeitgefühl,bis wirklich jemand bei Dir war(Sanitäter,nenne ich Sie mal)vergingen mindestens 20-25Minuten.Die Sanitäter waren auch nicht gerade erfreut(anscheinend keine Info über diese Art der Veranstaltung).Da ich selbst jahrelang aktiv im Rettungsdienst war,kann ich mir wohl das Urteil erlauben,das die beiden keinen korrekten Abtransport Deiner Person durchgeführt haben(für solche Arten von Unfällen sollte man auf jedenfall den Verletzten in einer Schaufeltrage & Vakumatte abtransportieren,und nicht an der Bekleidung hoch reißen) 

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Kommentar zu dieser Diskussion abgeben:
@ Sven1975: 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es an Deinem Alter von 35 Jahren liegt oder doch eher an dem Teamnamen SCHAUinsLAND, evtl. aber auch an einem Wechsel an nicht erlaubten Stellen!
Immer wenn ich zur Wechselzone gefahren bin, musste ich an einem ca. 20m langen weißen Zelt vorbei, an dem Erste Hilfe stand und in dem während der gesamten 24h ständig zwei Sanitäter da waren. (als kleiner Tipp: Admedia  die MASSAGE und die Sanitäter haben sich ein Zelt, getrennt durch eine Zwischenwand, geteilt! Rechts neben dem Zugang zur Wechselzone)
Jetzt erlaube ich mir mal die Vermutung, dass diese beiden Sanitäter des Veranstalters sicher wussten das sie bei einem Radrennen sind und nicht bei einem Schachturnier!

Die Veranstalter sind sofort nach der Info über einen Sturz mit einem der beiden Sanitäter zur Unfallstelle gefahren und die Unfallstelle wurde durch Veranstalter, Sanitäter, Streckenposten und Ersthelfer abgesichert. Durch den Sani wurde der Rettungsdienst gerufen und ein Transport ins Krankenhaus festgelegt! Bis zum eintreffen des RTW wurde die Unfallstelle gesichert, ich selber musste ein Quad mit Warnblinker und mehrere rufende Helfer passieren!

In dieser Wartezeit wurde der gestürzte Fahrer zu seiner Sicherheit aus der Fahrspur gehoben, da einige unverbesserliche Sekundenjäger trotz  aller Absicherungen mit Vollgas durch den Trail knallten und den im Weg liegenden Starter fast anfuhren.
Ca. 20 Minuten nach dem Sturz war der Rettungsdienst, und etwas später der vom Rettungsdienst angeforderte Notarzt am Wildgatter! 
(Ich finde das ist recht fix - obgleich ich natürlich nicht JAHRELANG AKTIV IM RETTUNGSDIENST war  aber die Chemnitzer Rettungswagen können sich eben noch nicht beamen!)

FAZIT: ich finde es wirklich SCHade, dass professionelle Weltverbesserer und Alleskönner mit bewusst falschen Aussagen (oder dem nicht hinterfragten weitergeben von Gerüchten) ein falsches Licht auf die Veranstaltung werfen. 
Da hilft nur: 1. HINTERFRAGEN  2. NACHDENKEN  3. REDEN!!! 

Allgemein finden sich hier doch einige andere schräge Beiträge, die zum Glück von etwas clevereren Startern des HEAVY 24 richtig gestellt werden! (z.Bsp. sag ich nur Zapfen aus der Kurve kehren)
Konstruktive Kritik die das Rennen besser machen sieht anders aus!

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen Gestürzten eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!!!


----------



## AleIC (1. Juli 2010)

P.S. hier ist der Link zum offiziellen HEAVY 24 - Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVbjwP_YWfU"]YouTube- Heavy24 MTB 2010 - Official Movie[/nomedia]


----------



## tvaellen (1. Juli 2010)

HB76 schrieb:


> genau, hallo!? es ist ein *mtb* rennen und keine kaffeefahrt!!!
> 
> 
> ich denk hier wärst du dann bestimmt garnet gestartet http://www.2much4you.de
> ...



Eben, es ist ein RENNEN und keine Harakiri Veranstaltung. 

Der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren Gefährdungen für die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen. 

Wie das bei dem anderen Event war, interessiert mich nicht. 

Sicher ist aber, dass in München und Sulzbach anno 2009 weitaus mehr Gefahrprophylaxe stattfand als in Chemnitz. Und wenn erst mal einer tot oder querschnittsgelähmt im Zaun hängt, interessieren irgendwelche Haftungsfreistellungen nicht, dann ist der Veranstalter dran, wenn er erkennbare Gefahrenstellen nicht beseitigt hat oder vor ihnen warnte.


----------



## Iselz (1. Juli 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Eben, es ist ein RENNEN und keine Harakiri Veranstaltung.
> 
> Der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren Gefährdungen für die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> ...



weißt du, die einen fahren mtb rennen und die anderen eben waldautobahn... so ist das nun mal und es wird ja keiner zur teilnahme gezwungen.


----------



## mete (1. Juli 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Eben, es ist ein RENNEN und keine Harakiri Veranstaltung.
> 
> Der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren Gefährdungen für die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> ...



Das klingt für mich alles nach frommem Wunsch und total unrealistisch. Dann müssten auch Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und Überholverbotsschilder aufgestellt werden. Aber ein MTB-Rennen ist nun einmal kein öffentlicher Straßenverkehr. Und wenn sich jemand verstümmelt, weil er sich nachweislich selbst überschätzt ist das ganz allein sein Problem. Und auf diesem Kurs kann man sich nur legen, wenn man sich selbst überschätzt, oder wenn ein anderer Teilnehmer einen abschießt. In diesen Fällen nützt es auch nicht, jede Wurzel und jedes Steinchen rot anzumalen, das ist doch totaler Schwachsinn. Ein MTB-Kurs ist eine komplette Gefahrenstelle, genauso wie ein Fallschirmsprung, eine Skiabfahrt oder ein Linienflug. Anders sieht es aus, wenn der Veranstalter das Rennen zum Beispiel bei Gewitter nicht unterbricht, oder Leute auf die Zugspitze schickt, obwohl die nur kurze Klamotten anhaben und da oben Minusgrade herrschen. In dem Falle nimmt er Verletzte oder Tote nämlich billigend in Kauf. Ich erinnere mal an die Salzkammerguttrophy letztes Jahr..da wurde ein Alpenrennen bei Sturzregen, Schnee und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt auch erst nach knapp 100km abgebrochen und hier wird sich darüber unterhalten, Spurrillen auszubessern und Kienzapfen vom Weg zu kehren . Wer sich an einer anspruchsvollen Strecke nicht erfreuen kann, der fährt eben nicht mit. Btw. ohne Sanitätspersonal bekommt man so eine Veranstaltung käumlich genehmigt.


----------



## andibar (2. Juli 2010)

@AleIC:
Die Frage nach der Dauer "Wie lange der Rettungsdienst gebraucht hat zum Eintreffen des Rettungsdienstes" war eine reine Frage. Ich wollte damit keine Diskussion lostreten, sondern nur meine Wahrnehmung zu korrigieren.
Der Rettungsdienst hat meiner Meinung nach vernÃ¼nftig reagiert. Ob die Bergung regelgerecht war oder nicht vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich bin kein Sanni und bin einzig und allein froh wenn ich aus der Schusszone gebracht werde. Letztendlich wurde ich gut versorgt und stehe nun wieder aufrecht. Das Ziel "Bergung" wurde erreicht und daran gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts zu kritisieren. Ich habe keine Ahnung wer den RTW bestellt hat, Fakt ist: Er war da. Dass es auf Grund der ZugÃ¤nglichkeit im GelÃ¤nde die ein oder andere Minute lÃ¤nger dauert versteh ich voll kommen. Von daher ist alles schick soweit. 
Ich habe mich im Rettungswagen aber auch mit dem SanitÃ¤ter unterhalten kÃ¶nnen und dieser meinte, dass nichts von dieser Veranstaltung bekannt gewesen wÃ¤re und sie schon Probleme gehabt hÃ¤tten, den âUnglÃ¼cksort zu findenâ. Ich weis nicht in wie fern fÃ¼r solche Situationen vorgesorgt wurde (ich bin mir sicher, dass es fÃ¼r diesen Fall Handlungsanweisungen gibt), dennoch mein Vorschlag:
1. Entweder ein Orga-Fahrer sichert die Unfallstelle und der  andere holt den RTW an einer ausgemacht Stelle ab (unter vorheriger Absprache mit der zustÃ¤ndigen Rettungsstelle) oder
2. es werden entsprechend Karten an die Rettungsstellen im Vorfeld zur Auslage in den RTWÂ´s ausgegeben.

Dass ich in der NÃ¤he der Starterzone keine Sanis gesehen habe weis ich nicht. Wir wissen nun, dass sie da waren. Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil habe dort keine SanitÃ¤tsstelle bemerkt. Vielleicht bin ich nie daran vorbei gefahren/gelaufen oder die Kommunikation Ã¼ber die Sanni-Stelle ist bei uns im Team schief gelaufen. Es waren viele Zelte mit irgendwelchen Ausstellern, Futter, Teamzelte u.a. ich hatte zu tun, dass ich von der Wechselzone zum Team-platz kam ohne mich dabei zu verlaufen.  Eine klare Trennung von Org/Sanni-Bereich vom Rest war fÃ¼r MICH nicht erkennbar. Die Veranstaltung wird grÃ¶Ãer und grÃ¶Ãer, was zur Folge hat, dass der Standort des Sanni-Zeltes unter dem Eindruck des Renngeschehens und der anderen Zelte(Teams/Aussteller) nicht wahrgenommen wird. Aussteller mÃ¼ssen sein, sonst wirdâs fÃ¼r uns teuer als Teilnehmer. Da gibt es wohl nix zu rÃ¼tteln.
Kurz um mein Vorschlag (der konstruktiv gemeint ist) Fahne ran, hervorheben, anstrahlen bei Nacht, Wegweiser in der Wechselzone und dann sollte das passen. Wenn dem bereits so war, muss ich die Unkenntnis Ã¼ber den Standort auf meine Kappe nehmen. Nichts desto trotz kann auch um den letzten Blindschleichen (ich mÃ¶chte mich dabei nicht rausnehmen), Sicherheit zu verschaffen, die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit verÃ¤ndert werden. 
Vielleicht kann auch der Zeltplatz zu Gunsten eines besseren Ãberblicks  Ã¼ber den Zeltplatz bei gleicher Platzanzahl gestreckt werden. (Der Parkplatz hat noch viel Raum zum ausbreiten des Zeltplatzes geboten(Jedenfalls bis Samstag abend (Sonntag kann ich nicht beurteilen)).) Im Falle, dass eine Fahne existierte kann diese nun definitv gesehen werden =)

Ich kenn mich im Rettungswesen als auch bei der Organisation eines solchen Events dieser GrÃ¶Ãenordnung nicht aus und weiÃ auch partiell nicht ob meine VorschlÃ¤ge Ã¼berhaupt realisierbar sind, aber vielleicht lÃ¤sst sich auf Grund dieser VorschlÃ¤ge/ÃuÃerungen dennoch eine Handlungsempfehlung fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Rennen ableiten. Ich hoffe dies kommt als solches an und wird nicht als wÃ¼sste und unkonstruktive Kritik aufgefasst. 

Ich, fÃ¼r meinen Teil, werde auch nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder versuchen dabei zu sein, denn es macht spaÃ und eine weiterentwicklung in jeder hinsicht ist spÃ¼rbar (und dass nicht jede entwicklung vorhergesehen und entsprechend reagiert werden kann, mÃ¶chte ich nicht kritisieren).

GruÃ

Andi

PS: @Mete / TVaellen

âDer Veranstalter hat dafÃ¼r Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren GefÃ¤hrdungen fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen. 

Wie das bei dem anderen Event war, interessiert mich nicht. 

Sicher ist aber, dass in MÃ¼nchen und Sulzbach anno 2009 weitaus mehr Gefahrprophylaxe stattfand als in Chemnitz. Und wenn erst mal einer tot oder querschnittsgelÃ¤hmt im Zaun hÃ¤ngt, interessieren irgendwelche Haftungsfreistellungen nicht, dann ist der Veranstalter dran, wenn er erkennbare Gefahrenstellen nicht beseitigt hat oder vor â 

Ich gehe weitestgehend konform: Der Veranstalter hat eine solche Veranstaltung nach besten wissen und gewissen abzusichern. Rechtsgrundlage dafÃ¼r stellt das BGB dar(, als auch HGB). 
So ist das ganze in einem bestimmte VerhÃ¤ltnis zu sehen. Niemand kann vom Veranstalter verlangen alle BÃ¤ume entlang der Strecke zu polstern. Auf bestimmte Gefahren entlang des Kurses muss reagiert werden, sei es durch Warnhinweise(Signal-/AbsperrbÃ¤nder/Farbspray) oder Abpolsterung. Dies wurde hier ((nahezu)) Ã¼berall getan. Auf Stellen im Kurs, die sich erst zu diesem Rennen und nicht schon die letzten Jahre als Gefahrenstelle kann man nur bedingt reagieren. Da ist zwischen Zufall und wirklicher Gefahrenstelle zu differenzieren. 
Kurz um: Der Veranstalter ist verpflichtet nach bestem Wissen den Fahrer zu schÃ¼tzen, muss nicht an jeder Stelle mit der Unvernunft von Fahrern rechnen und die Fahrer mÃ¼ssen so fahren, dass sie sich als auch andere nicht durch FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit (Â§276II BGB) gefÃ¤hrden. 

So ist es auch bei einem Fallschirmsprung! 

Nur soviel zum Gefahrenpotential einer XC-Strecke. Ihr solltet also beide nicht ganz unrecht haben =)))


----------



## HB76 (2. Juli 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Eben, es ist ein RENNEN und keine Harakiri Veranstaltung.
> 
> Der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren Gefährdungen für die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> ...



stricken mit stumpfen nadeln wäre der richtige sport für dich. na dann viel spass bei solchen massenverarschungen wie in münchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fango (3. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## bikehktor (3. Juli 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Eben, es ist ein RENNEN und keine Harakiri Veranstaltung.
> 
> Der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass keine unvorhersehbaren oder nicht beherrschbaren Gefährdungen für die Teilnehmer entstehen. Dabei ist nicht auf irgendwelche Profiteilnehmer abzustellen, sondern auf den Durchschnittsfahrer bei solchen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> ...


 

Man merkt hier echt das es leute gibt die warscheinlich nur was vom radfahren verstehen, und deren lampe im kopf nicht mal die helligkeit ihrer lampe auf dem helm übersteigt. 
Tvaellen stimme ich vollkommen zu!!! Die rechtslage ist genauso wie er sie beschreibt.
Und ob das ein mtb rennen ist oder eine kaffeefahrt ist doch scheisegal.
Der veranstalter hat für die höchstmögliche sicherheit zu sorgen, natürlich muß diese sicherheit in einem umsetzbaren rahmen bleiben ganz klar.
also...schuster bleib bei deinen leisten!!!


----------



## friedmar (3. Juli 2010)

Ich fand das Rennen , welches mein erstes war (Einzelstarter), Spitze ! ... 

folgende 2 Vorschlaege:

Ausleuchten der 2 (zwei) pot. Unfallstellen + jeweils 1 Sani mit Funk zur Zentrale

Verbesserung der Kohlenhydratzufuhr ... 

fertsch !

pers. finde ich es interessant, auch ambitionierte "Pro's" dabei zu haben ... dann kann man sein eigenes "Potential" erkennen ... ;-) 

und eine schwierige Strecke war es ja nun wirklich nicht ... und ich fahre erst seit einem 3/4 Jahr MTB ...


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2010)

bikehktor schrieb:


> Man merkt hier echt das es leute gibt die warscheinlich nur was vom radfahren verstehen, und deren lampe im kopf nicht mal die helligkeit ihrer lampe auf dem helm übersteigt.
> Tvaellen stimme ich vollkommen zu!!! Die rechtslage ist genauso wie er sie beschreibt.
> Und ob das ein mtb rennen ist oder eine kaffeefahrt ist doch scheisegal.
> Der veranstalter hat für die höchstmögliche sicherheit zu sorgen, natürlich muß diese sicherheit in einem umsetzbaren rahmen bleiben ganz klar.
> also...schuster bleib bei deinen leisten!!!



Gesetzeslage hin oder her, dem Veranstalter mangelnde Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei einem per se gefährlichen Sport nachzuweisen halte ich für extrem schwammig. Gibt es Fälle bei MTB Rennen, bei denen der Veranstalter zur Verantwortung gezogen wurde? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es war nachts alles ausreichend markiert, Sanitätspersonal war auch vorhanden, es gibt da nichts zu meckern. Sicherlich kann man durch weitere Maßnahmen vermeintliche Sicherheit vortäuschen, ob das Unfälle verhindert oder deren Folgen minimiert, würde ich mich aber nicht anmaßen zu beurteilen. Dafür gibt es dann die entsprechenden Instanzen. Gesetze schaffen schließlich immer nur einen Rahmen und die Auslegung variiert. In Deiner Position würde ich lieber einfach mal still sein, da Du offensichtlich nicht da warst, sondern hier einfach nur mal Klugscheißern und Leute beleidigen willst. Ist schon toll, dass sich im Internet jeder Hansel als Jurist aufspielen muss.


----------



## HB76 (3. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Gesetzeslage hin oder her, dem Veranstalter mangelnde Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei einem per se gefährlichen Sport nachzuweisen halte ich für extrem schwammig. Gibt es Fälle bei MTB Rennen, bei denen der Veranstalter zur Verantwortung gezogen wurde? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es war nachts alles ausreichend markiert, Sanitätspersonal war auch vorhanden, es gibt da nichts zu meckern. Sicherlich kann man durch weitere Maßnahmen vermeintliche Sicherheit vortäuschen, ob das Unfälle verhindert oder deren Folgen minimiert, würde ich mich aber nicht anmaßen zu beurteilen. Dafür gibt es dann die entsprechenden Instanzen. Gesetze schaffen schließlich immer nur einen Rahmen und die Auslegung variiert. In Deiner Position würde ich lieber einfach mal still sein, da Du offensichtlich nicht da warst, sondern hier einfach nur mal Klugscheißern und Leute beleidigen willst. Ist schon toll, dass sich im Internet jeder Hansel als Jurist aufspielen muss.


----------



## bikehktor (3. Juli 2010)

@ mete


jura 6 semester!!!  lat.: semestris = halbjährig

aber passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (4. Juli 2010)

6 Semester genügen, um eine Veranstaltung vom PC aus zu bewerten. Wenn Blinde von Farbe reden 


mete schrieb:


> In Deiner Position würde ich lieber einfach mal still sein, da Du offensichtlich nicht da warst...


----------



## mcnesium83 (7. Juli 2010)

Falls jemanden langweilig ist, kann man hier noch einen kleinen Bericht von uns lesen:

http://bikec.de/main.php?abfrage=47


----------



## val46 (8. Juli 2010)

Meine kurze Anmerkung zu den Unfällen:

So hart es klingen mag, ich habe keinerlei Mitleid mit Leuten, die bei 40 km/h über Wurzeln und Schlamm versuchen zu überholen.
Klarer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung! 


Zum Unfall mit anschließender OP am Kopf:

Es stellte sich im nachhinein heraus, dass derjenige Fahrer blutverdünnende Mittel genommen hatte und sich dadurch nach dem Sturz in einem äußerst kritischen Zustand befand.
Und auch hier kann ich leider kein Mitleid haben. Wer bei so einem Rennen dopt (und leider ist dieser Fall keine Seltenheit) dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ich finde, die Strecke ist keines Falls zu schwer oder gefährlich.
Nur diejenigen Fahrer, die meinen die Strecke ist zu einfach, bringen sich und andere in Gefahr.


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (8. Juli 2010)

val46 schrieb:


> Meine kurze Anmerkung zu den Unfällen:
> 
> So hart es klingen mag, ich habe keinerlei Mitleid mit Leuten, die bei 40 km/h über Wurzeln und Schlamm versuchen zu überholen.
> Klarer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung!
> ...



Blutverdünner = Doping?? Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn?!
-mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass (wenn es denn so wäre) derjenige sich auch ohne Unfall damit einen Bärendienst erwiesen hätte...


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Blutverdünner = Doping?? Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn?!
> -mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass (wenn es denn so wäre) derjenige sich auch ohne Unfall damit einen Bärendienst erwiesen hätte...



War vielleicht ne Schmerztablette (Aspirin), ASS macht ja nichts anderes, als das Blut zu verdünnen. Da gibt es Sachen, die stehen auf der Dopingliste und manche nicht... Blödsinn ist das ganz und gar nicht, wenn man einen Hämatokritwert kurz vorm Umfallen hat . Natürlich immer schlecht, wenn man dann größere Verletzungen hat. Ich denke aber, derjenige hat das gar nicht gewusst.


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (9. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> War vielleicht ne Schmerztablette (Aspirin), ASS macht ja nichts anderes, als das Blut zu verdünnen. Da gibt es Sachen, die stehen auf der Dopingliste und manche nicht... Blödsinn ist das ganz und gar nicht, wenn man einen Hämatokritwert kurz vorm Umfallen hat . Natürlich immer schlecht, wenn man dann größere Verletzungen hat. Ich denke aber, derjenige hat das gar nicht gewusst.



Das wird ja immer abenteuerlicher!! 
Hinter all dem steckt der Mossad ;-)

1. ASS steht nicht auf der Dopingliste. Einige andere freiverkaufliche Schmerzmittel übrigens auch nicht.
2.Du willst doch nicht etwa unterstellen, dass jemand bei einem 24h-Rennen mit EPO oder zusätzlichem Blut dopt?!  
-das wäre einerseits völlig unnötig, weil die maximale Sauerstoffaufnahme bei einem 24h-Rennen gar nicht der begrenzende Faktor wäre (auch bei einem Zweier- oder Viererteam nicht)und andererseits bestimmt nicht der Versuch unternommen werden würde, das professionelle Doping mit Asperin für 1,50 zu vertuschen.
Noch dazu wo Dopingkontrollen wirklich nicht zu erwarten waren. 

Eigentlich kommentiert sich dieser Schwachsinn aber auch von ganz allein...


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> 1. ASS steht nicht auf der Dopingliste. Einige andere freiverkaufliche Schmerzmittel übrigens auch nicht.



Aber einige andere freiverkäufliche schon. In Aspirin Complex ist beispielsweise Ephedrin enthalten, das in Wettkämpfen verboten ist....Ephedrin, Cathin etc. sind übrigens in den meisten Mitteln gegen Erkältungen enthalten  => Doping 



> 2.Du willst doch nicht etwa unterstellen, dass jemand bei einem 24h-Rennen mit EPO oder zusätzlichem Blut dopt?!


Ich unterstelle wie ich geschrieben habe, gar nichts, das war eher sarkastisch gemeint. 




> das wäre einerseits völlig unnötig, weil die maximale Sauerstoffaufnahme  bei einem 24h-Rennen gar nicht der begrenzende Faktor wäre (auch bei  einem Zweier- oder Viererteam nicht)


Ach, na wann nutzt es denn dann?


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (9. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Aber einige andere freiverkäufliche schon. In Aspirin Complex ist beispielsweise Ephidrin enthalten, das in Wettkämpfen verboten ist....Ephidrin, Cathin etc. sind übrigens in den meisten Mitteln gegen Erkältungen enthalten  => Doping
> 
> Ich unterstelle wie ich geschrieben habe, gar nichts, das war eher sarkastisch gemeint.
> 
> ...



Wann es denn dann nutzt?   -bei einem 24h-Rennen überhaupt nicht

Der Hämatokritwert ist also vom Tisch, jetzt kommt Ephidrin drauf...


----------



## racing_basti (9. Juli 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Wann es denn dann nutzt?   -bei einem 24h-Rennen überhaupt nicht



da würde mich jetzt die begründung dazu mal interessieren


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Wann es denn dann nutzt?   -bei einem 24h-Rennen überhaupt nicht



Wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln, bei einem Solofahrer vielleicht nicht. Bei einem Team sieht das ganz anders aus. Aber eine schlüssige Begründung für Deine These kannst Du ja auch nicht bringen .



> Der Hämatokritwert ist also vom Tisch, jetzt kommt Ephidrin drauf...


Du scheinst unempfänglich für jede Form von Humor zu sein. Na macht ja nichts. Es stimmt trotzdem, dass es blutgerinnungshemmende Arzneimittel gibt (ASS ist ja eigentlich nicht mal blutverdünnend, sondern nur aggregationshemmend...), die auf der Dopingliste stehen und was auf der Liste steht, ist Doping, egal, ob es was bringt oder nicht. Und es bringt in diesen speziellen Fällen durchaus etwas, auch, wenn Du Dich vehment dagegen wehrst .

Was ich damit eigentlich nur sagen will: Deine erste Aussage zum Thema und auch die zu den frei verkäuflichen Mitteln stimmt nicht, die restlichen Umstände kennen wir nicht und sind reine Spekulation. So far....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joern-mtb-24 (9. Juli 2010)

Schlüssige Begründungen liefert die Humanbiologie.

Ein ganz praktischer Hinweis:
Wenn man Zeiten von 24h-Rennen eines Teams vergleicht, bespielsweise die 2.Stunde mit der 22., fällt auf, die Leute werden in der Regel langsamer. Das liegt nicht an mangelndem Sauerstoff (für welche Körperfunktionen auch immer).
Vielfältige Ermüdungen sind eher ein Problem,
physisch und psychisch. 
Man kann trainieren, das hinaus zu schieben, oder damit umzugehen. 
Leere Glykogenspeicher bei gleichzeitig reduzierter und verlangsamter Verstoffwechslung sind ein Problem. 

Ein Blick auf die Herzfrequenz lohnt auch: vergleicht mal eure Kurven vom Beginn mit der vorletzten Stunde
Die maximale Herzfrequenz wird in der Regel nicht annähernd mehr erreicht.


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Schlüssige Begründungen liefert die Humanbiologie.
> 
> Ein ganz praktischer Hinweis:
> Wenn man Zeiten von 24h-Rennen eines Teams vergleicht, bespielsweise die 2.Stunde mit der 22., fällt auf, die Leute werden in der Regel langsamer. Das liegt nicht an mangelndem Sauerstoff (für welche Körperfunktionen auch immer).
> ...



Das ist schon klar, aber wenn es mir in den ersten 10 Runden etwas bringt, bringt es insgesamt trotzdem etwas, oder? In einem Viererteam mit gutem Zeitmanagement hat man auch recht viel Zeit zur Regeneration und Nahrungsaufnahme. Effektiv bin ich etwas über 5h gefahren und Ermüdung hat sich erst auf den letzten drei Runden breit gemacht, als bei uns ein Fahrer ausgefallen ist und Erholung kaum noch möglich war. Ansonsten waren bei mir persönlich die Rundenzeiten im Wesentlichen konstant, kann da aber natürlich nur für mich sprechen. Nachts/ morgens kommt natürlich noch Kälte und lange Klamotten als Negativfaktor dazu.




> Ein Blick auf die Herzfrequenz lohnt auch: vergleicht mal eure Kurven vom Beginn mit der vorletzten Stunde
> Die maximale Herzfrequenz wird in der Regel nicht annähernd mehr erreicht.



Ich bin nicht mit Pulsmesser gefahren, da das auf einer Runde in der Regel Blödsinn ist.


----------



## val46 (9. Juli 2010)

In der Tat hat sich der Betreffende mehrere Aspirin und noch anderes Zeug eingeworfen. Ob das nun was bringt oder nicht, ist doch egal. Mir ging es nur um die Tatsache, wie erbärmlich so etwas ist... und ob das nun offiziell unter Doping fällt oder nicht, für soetwas seine Gesundheit aufs Spiel zu setzen, ist ja wohl ziemlich hirnrissig. ("hirnrissig" bekommt ironischerweise im Zusammenhang mit dem vorliegenden (Un-)fall _beinahe_ eine ganz neue Bedeutung)   *makabere Bemerkung Ende*


----------



## andibar (27. Juli 2010)

mal n schöner harter cut ...

Hier wird sich tagtäglich mehr oder weniger das "Maul zerissen" über Unfälle *pfeif/duck* und Schlechtigkeiten bei dem Rennen, dass man !teilweise! meinen könnte Ihr fahrt nächstes Jahr nicht mehr mit bzw. wenn doch, dass Ihr masochistisch veranlagt seid. =)))

Verbesserungspotential und Kritik hin oder her .... Was war (im Vergleich zu Vorjahren) gut an dem Rennen?

Orga, Zeltplatz, Parkplatz, Rennstrecke?

(Was noch nicht gut war, wissen wir ja nun: Nudelversorgung, Fahrer mit Tabletten- oder Geschwindigkeitsproblem und andere Kleinigkeiten)


Gruß

Andi


----------



## Groudon (27. Juli 2010)

Das Wetter war gut.

Die Stromversorgung ungenügend bei kalten Nachttemperaturen.


----------



## mcnesium83 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Andi,

zu deiner Beruhigung ich fand das Rennen insgesamt spitze. Tolle Atmosphäre, die Strecke genau richtig für so ein Rennen, Camp und Wechselzone top, Verpflegung die ganze Zeit gut usw.

Kleine Negativpunkte: 
-Ausleuchtung schwieriger Stellen in der Nacht (gut wäre zusätzliche Beleuchtung am Wildgatter und der Strahler im Wurzeltrail sollte einem nicht direkt ins Gesicht scheinen)
-nuja die Nudeln fand ich auch zum Kotzen;-)

Und für die Fahrweise einiger Leute kann man euch ja nu wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen!

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## andibar (2. August 2010)

@mcnesium: 
letztendlich ist es ja ein wettkampf =) mit harter fahrweise und stürzen muss man wohl rechnen ... nur halt mit bedacht fahren scheint wohl eher das stich wort zu sein =))

obst und schnittchen waren wieder hervorragend ... 
nudelsituation ... wer weis wieso weshalb warum ... 
strecke i.o.
feeling i.o. wenn auch der zeltplatz etwas eng war ... (rein subjektives empfinden)
parksituation war auch gut

( ... nu habsch auch noch was positives beigetragen ...  =) )


----------



## Sabo.g (18. August 2010)

Für den Fall, dass jemand am  Wochenende Zeit hat habe ich hier noch ein Fahrergesuch für unser Team  für das 24 h MTB Rennen am Nürburgring.

 "Wer hat noch spontan Lust/Zeit in einem 4er Team zu starten. Uns ist   kurzfristig jemand ausgefallen. Wir sind bis jetzt 3 Männer würden aber   auch ein mixed machen, sollte sich ein Mädel melden.

 Zu uns: Wir sind umgänglich, kultiviert und eigentlich ganz nett.
 Vom Anspruch sind wir eher als *ambitioniert* einzuordnen, was aber  nicht  heißt das wir unbedingt den Superrennfahrer suchen. Mit einer  Ergänzung  wäre uns schon geholfen. Für Beleuchtung am Bike können wir  notfalls  auch sorgen und bezahlt ist auch schon alles, Rennverpflegung  wird auch  gesponsort.

 Bei Interesse bitte dringend melden. Am besten telefonisch unter

 04542-85220 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220      end_of_the_skype_highlighting      end_of_the_skype_highlighting (Nummer von der Firma, nach Torsten fragen)
 oder 0173-5200601 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601      end_of_the_skype_highlighting      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

 MFG Torsten & Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (19. November 2010)

Gibts schon neue Infos zum Rennen im nächsten Jahr?

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (20. November 2010)

Der Termin steht auf jeden Fall schon mal fest.
Anmelden ??  keine Ahnung. Kommt bestimmt auch bald.


----------

